# the TV show we been waiting for...The Colony



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ok folks here is the show we been waiting on.i ahve not seen anyone post about it.i think this is going to beright up this forums alley..check it out.july 21

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/colony/colony.html

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/the-colony-the-experiment-begins.html


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Very, very interesting ... makes me kinda wish I had cable.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Of course it on at 10pm. Long after I am asleep.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound - I'd not gotten wind of that show before now.

After looking at the clips, seems like a lot of this forum in 'real life'.

This will be one to watch. I like his batteries hooked up, and now to see how he proposes to recharge them.

I even like that the producers are adding the 'outsiders' element to this experiment.

Thanks for finding this one for the group to watch and blow apart or learn from.

Angieee


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

I saw a preview of that and thougt of y'all. LOL.

shelly


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

steff bugielski said:


> Of course it on at 10pm. Long after I am asleep.


Thats why they make DVR's & VCR's and it'll probably be available on DVD around Christmas


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Alas.
I was momentarily excited, but then I find out it was a reality show. It will be nowhere near as cool as it sounds. Not by a longshot.
It will be all about the gossip and the petty fights and who's lazy and who ate the last candy bar.
I will check it out though and hope to be proven very wrong.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

This looks like it might be quite educational. However, every person in the colony is an expert in something or other. I don't see any regular individuals in there. engineers, doctors, scientists? where are the every day people who will also survive? the ones who will be needing the services of all those experts? I'll watch, just to see what I can learn, but it's disappointing to think that yet another group of "experts" is what is expected to rebuild civilization.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah Ninn, that expert thing is something... BUT, I know in this forum there are 'experts' that are just regular people with more knowledge in some areas, and less in others.

There are medical folks, and folks that use natural healing, and some that combine the two.

There are ex military that have specialized knowledge, that appear to be just an 'un-expert' if you come across them here, but have expert knowledge.

heck, even a Ham Radio operator is an expert in communications in two or three different methods and usually, if active, have the basics of communicating without plug in electricity to power their radios.

And there are others here that have more background than we might believe, from just their surface postings here. Some are blending in.

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

no show will be perfect.BUT this is as close to real life as you will ever get in a TV show i think.i read all the bios and there are some highly educated folks..but there are a couple who are not.the first lady on top of list is very limited in her bio.and after the alaskanout of the wild show and their bio's....well..discovery can pad the resumes for sure....lol..but tis jsut like in real life...some people are smart,some dumb,some lazy,some hardworkers,and so on.

as resources get more scare around the world i think the human race will be doing more scavageing of goods and reuseing more stuff than in the past.

thre will be conflicts i am sure jsut like in real life.but noone will be voted off.sooo..this will be interesting to see what they come up with.i seen somehting where thay build raised beds and grow some produce.

for me its jsut life..as in real life...all any of us do is do what we can to make it from day to day.be in going to work to provide,living off the land being farmers,cattleman,fishing the oceans and rivers.

its going to be good!!

it even has zombies !!!!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just my opion so far.this is the survivalis of the bunch.he will be the hard but who makes good decisons when others cant.i bet he is hardboiled and pickled in real life....lol

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/colony/bios/michael-raines.html

the female pick for me is this gal.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/colony/bios/amy-west.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, after reading all the bios - I can sure see some clashes coming as they work out their working dynamics. Strong folks all of them.. I pitty the zombies.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I think this guy is crowned HT S&P Dude

"Michael Raines
For someone with limited education, he&#8217;s quite opinionated. Michael is a conspiracy theorist and complete pessimist. He claims, "I always knew there was something wrong with the world", _"Nancy Pelosi is the anti-Christ", _and "the space program wasn&#8217;t for exploration," implying it was to armor space for World War III.

Michael feels he&#8217;ll survive in a catastrophe because he has vast knowledge of alternative energy and is a fighter.

This man will rub everyone the wrong way and can best be described as a car wreck that you can&#8217;t NOT watch.

He will be amazing to watch as he shows off all the things he can build."

(wow! he's from Croatia...bet he's got some stories! now I see another guy from Croatia who looks like he's got great farming skills)

That's sure an interesting mix of people! the urban angle is also interesting, but for myself I'd head to the woods(well, I'm there already) much more simple technology to survive than trying to make it in a concrete box as well as psychologically more my bag--I would avoid any urban area like the plague! I'll enjoy the Red Green aspect!

Not to mention all those people(except maybe the lippy nurse--sorry blondie) look they can kick serious butt!(I know that sounds shallow to judge on appearance, but then again, it "is" a good thing to read people) and have much more "real life" scrappy experience, especially the Croation dudes. Boy I bet they have some killa campfire stories!

ugh, they just HAD to do it...one guy has "sex appeal" as one of his attributes, just shoot him right off and be done with it.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

techno geeks might enjoy this with the schematics 

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/colony/survival-builds/survival-builds.html

Some of them seem to fall into the "just because I can" category...I mean, we see a lot fo questions here about how big a generator etc to run a house if the power goes out, and my response to that is always, do you know what you actually absolutely have to need power for, and what is just comfort, or convienience, or would be helpful but something else can be subbed(and then thinking it through for outages lasting a few days, a few weeks, or forever). For instance, in my set up, we only would need a generator to power the well pump, which would just make it "nicer"--we have substitutes that are usable(I'm the one doing that work BTW, so I know of which I speak ), but in the end a generator is just not essential for us(and again, we have significant power outages so I'm not just being pollyana--though I know things are different in different locations, just saying I have it figured out for MY house).

Which is all to say, part of survival is being in a place where things are "easier", at the top of the list is water, then shelter(hypothermia will kill you faster than starvation), then food. SO maybe watch the show and think about what they are using the machines for, and if they really need to use it or could it be done without, or something simpler used. 

FOr instance, in my "judgement", the water purifier and the cowcatcher are the only real neccessities on that list--the water need is obvious, and having an armoured vehicle is super "nice" when plowing through a crowd of zombies--it would significantly up your chances of buggin out thought the hostiles(though one could substitute guerilla skills for escape ). On the other hand I'm thinking immediate, once things have "died down" those other things would be very handy for certain tasks.

But then I see afterwards a great simplification of things too in general. In general the best solution, whether in design, function, execution the best answer is the SIMPLEST. cuz less stuff to fubar.

ramble ramble ramble. time to go run so I'm in good shape to outrun zombies (geesh, who would WANT to be in LA when SHTF???)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know, Rose, but the Alaskan show was on the same channel and the episodes were online about a day or two after first airing. I'd think there is a good chance they'll doe the same for this show.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/alaska-experiment/

Rose - that's the links I find for the Alaskan Experiment.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Mama Crow said:


> Very, very interesting ... makes me kinda wish I had cable.


Me too!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> (geesh, who would WANT to be in LA when SHTF???)


 L.A. is a nice place to visit (which really suprised me cause I really thought I'd hate it), but I sure wouldn't want to live there in the best of times -- and certainly not when TSHTF


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Whatever. TV. Ratings. Stuff to make people get excited and upset. Whatever. Too old to fall for that stuff anymore.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Whatever. TV. Ratings. Stuff to make people get excited and upset. Whatever. Too old to fall for that stuff anymore.


That's okay. But some of us have our 'fun' with these shows.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> That's okay. But some of us have our 'fun' with these shows.
> 
> Angie


Yep!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Tank Girl would be a great movie to watch in prep for this show!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll be setting the DVR for that one! For those whose bedtime is earlier and don't have DVR, Discovery is pretty good about getting programs onto their site for watching the day after it shows. 

This looks mighty interesting. I'm surprised any network types picked it up.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Whatever. TV. Ratings. Stuff to make people get excited and upset. Whatever. Too old to fall for that stuff anymore.


to old for what stuff???...aaaa....fun.......old folks need to be excited sometimes..keeps the plaque cleaned out of their arteries...roflmao.

i cant wait to watch and then come on here with my survvial minded pals and all of us discuss what we seen and what they could have,should have or might have done better.


soooo...get some popcorn or :icecream: and join us....and just mute the commercials


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

We go to bed at 10 but will sure be be recording it.

I'm sure there will be a lot of bickering and arguing. But isn't that true in real life. I would rather be in the backwoods too, but not everyone has that choice. If they did there wouldn't be room for everyone, the back woods would be just as crowded as the burbs.

I'm hoping it will give DH some ideas of what can be done.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I hadn't heard of it yet but it sure looks good!!! Thanks Elk - I'll watch it for sure!!! We might learn some pretty interesting and useful stuff from all these "professionals".  I think I'm going to keep a notebook handy to take notes!!!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Reminder - tonight.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for bringing this up Logbuilder...

I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes this first night.

Angie


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

ChristyACB said:


> I'll be setting the DVR for that one! For those whose bedtime is earlier and don't have DVR, Discovery is pretty good about getting programs onto their site for watching the day after it shows.


Thanks, I'll have to check that out as it is unlikely I'll be up past 10pm no matter how good the show is.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder! I have my DVR set. I hope it is a good as it sounds but I'm really leary of "reality" tv these days.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

We'll definitely be watching this one.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I have it preprogrammed to come on..I hope it is as good as the intro seemed...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here we go folks!

It's starting.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am watching Torchwood this evening, but I have The Colony set to tape later on this evening.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The original are talking too much about what they have found = 

This Michael and John may be the surviving type, so far the girls seem to not be aware enough.

Seems like situations we've mentioned here.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looks good so far and yes lots of things we have discussed here in the past.the new folks would not be ableot join unless they told what skills they have and why should they e added to the "team".harsh...but they jsut aded 4mouths tot heir small food supply...but hey could be a good addition....it all depends on their skills.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like how they're doing the water filtering. 
And seeing the preview of next week with the rain storm... good thinking.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nice simple storage tank...wonder if they could hook up a pipe to catch rain watr run off from the roof.???


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

look at the coffe thing.....coffee and cig's would be good for trade....oh look they are going to add the roof water!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound - ARE you watching.... that pipe is just a bit convenient, but that guy had to know what to do with it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yea i am watching....i was just a few minutes ahead of them...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

loks like a samll shower/bath helped to boost some morale....in my travels i have bathed in/on the beach,rivers,lakes and ponds.who cares as long as you can get some fnk off your person...lol


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm torn....
We have a thunderstorm coming in, and it's raining... thank you, lord... but with the rain, the digital signals disappear...

maybe they'll show it at different times...


----------



## Possumcat (Oct 2, 2008)

Great show....dh and I watched and had some interesting discussions. For example, don't want to be anywhere near a city when the SHTF 
--Jenn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would think this will show a couple of times during the week in obscure time frames. That's just a guess.

Then maybe their website will post the shows after they show. Like this one in the next day or two.

I think it's being_ about_ what I'd expect in a real situation - so far


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Shades of Mad Max (motorcycle mauraders), Hunchback of Notre Dame (Sanctuary), and Survivor...

In the small print at the end of the episode, there were experts on hand to suppliment the Colony and their projects - as to insuring their safety....

I laughed at the "brand 'spanking' new"/ shiney battery connectors used for connecting their DC power source/ batteries - to give AC powered lights.. I would have snagged some 12 VDC car headlights and No Inverter would have needed..

At the end of the show -The future episode previews of fuel based weapons, war wagon Mad Max style vehicles, and major confrontations with more mauraders!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

texican said:


> I'm torn....
> We have a thunderstorm coming in, and it's raining... thank you, lord... but with the rain, the digital signals disappear...
> 
> maybe they'll show it at different times...


Looking on the electronic schedule, I see it coming back on a Midnight CDT.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought it was pretty good, for the most part a scrappy group of people. I really like that Michael guy(self proclaimed jerk wasn't he? ) But he's really the leader, nobody else has really stepped up. Ha, when the motorcycles dudes rode up I thought hey they can string one up on the gate--"abandon hope all ye who enter here"--and score a few bikes  I could tell Michael was thinking it, heh. I would have suggested it...I mean, it's "still" make believe)made for tv), it would have been fun to truss a biker and hang him up for the camera 

ALso I like the old guy, I really like his observations that are pretty objective, he's probably a really interesting person. ANyone who showers in the rain is good stuff. Was kinda disappointed in the girls, I expected more "one of the boys" sort of confidence--not that I want obnoxious butchiness to be equal, just not so much of the whiney resignation to do women stuff(like the guys were laughing "hah, they're doing our laundry" while the women were saying "omg, it's like we're back in the dark ages"), not piping up with suggestions on whatever. I mean from the profile descriptions I expected less male/female angst from the girls(I guess).

Haha, I was thinking of Elkhound when Michael was cutting the pipe for the rain runoff and making a way to fill multiple buckets at once--remembering E's culverts and fish pond set ups etc 

But I liked it, def more gritty. Course I can't resist a motorcycle either.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Papa Crow watched it tonight ... he went to a friend's house to do so ... he liked it


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

A few of observations - didn't I see the second group of 4 walk right by a haphazard stack of solar panels? I could have been mistaken, but that's what it looked like to me. I kept thinking someone would recall that while they were hooking up the battery sequence. Would someone that recorded the show check that out? 

Another thing, I was sure I caught a quick glimpse of more than one garden bed out where the old naked dude was bathing. 

And something else, we didn't really see how the roof water piping was rerouted. What happened when all the containers were full? was there a cut off? did it flood the place?

And why were they wasting the foil making little pans? Rip the paper label off and heat in the can.

It sure was convenient that they found all those shiney new cable connectors!

I wondered why the very first task wasn't securing the place.

It was interesting though, I hope it doesn't degenerate into a personality drama like the Africa Expedition.

Jackie


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

chickenista said:


> I am watching Torchwood this evening, but I have The Colony set to tape later on this evening.


I am DVRing torchwood all week and will watch it this weekend..
Have The Colony DVRing as well.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

If anyone hears that they rerun this first show can you post the time please. i missed it. Thanks Vickie


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> elkhound - ARE you watching.... that pipe is just a bit convenient, but that guy had to know what to do with it.


 
Too convienent and it looked brand new. We liked the show overall but a lot of this stuff wouldn't just happen to be nearby like the rubber boots, NEW pipe from the roof etc.



radiofish said:


> I laughed at the "brand 'spanking' new"/ shiney battery connectors used for connecting their DC power source/ batteries - to give AC powered lights.. I would have snagged some 12 VDC car headlights and No Inverter would have needed..


Yes! We were laughing too! LOL


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Jaclynne said:


> A few of observations - didn't I see the second group of 4 walk right by a haphazard stack of solar panels? I could have been mistaken, but that's what it looked like to me.
> 
> Another thing, I was sure I caught a quick glimpse of more than one garden bed out where the old naked dude was bathing.
> 
> It sure was convenient that they found all those shiney new cable connectors!


I didn't notice the panels, but my hubby did. And the raised bed gardens, which I noticed too and wondered about. I am thinking that it's supposed to be that people were there before them ( that explains the left over food they found inside) and those people started the gardens. I think that would be realistic in a real SHTF situation.

Over all we liked it and plan to continue watching it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

why would you not have new cable connectors?? if they were in a industrial setting who used them or worked on cars and trucks then more than likely had new items in their inventory??..yes??..no?? all things wont be used and worn out whne scavengeing...think baout all the parts stores...bet they have 100's in stock at all times.after awhile somethings would run out do to no manufactureing of goods.a big warehouse to fill with all gooods would be a big bonus to go scavegeing into town and start hordeing up supplies.my first stop would be a auto dealer and get a new truck and then a trailer ot haul goods back.also think aboutt he train tracks...what do they have??? engines that run on diesel...instant fuel for the new truck i scavenged..also more than likely coal being hauled too...instant heat,cooking etc. think outside the box anything is possible.

for me i would rather be in the wilds..like the other show "into the wild" discovery had...but..there is a part of me than likes to build and fabricate goods.so i would like the aspect of haveing a shop and being able to get goods from the "big city".


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Maybe I missed it, but how did they know that the big storage container was okay for water?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I liked it.. one thing that kept running through my head.. it seemed as if someone in govt. wanted us to watch this...almost tutorial like to me...kinda of like those flyers and stuff we get in the mailbox with scenariors and how to react, how much food to have saved etc.. I just kept wondering if they were trying to prepare people..give them ideas.. or if I am just crazy.


----------



## sixfootrabbit (Jul 1, 2009)

I am undecided. a but to much fake drama for me. like one of the "reality" shows, Big brother, et al. But I understand they have to do that for ratings. And the mix of people is a little unreal with thier professions, we'll see.

Just my .2


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cindy in NY said:


> Maybe I missed it, but how did they know that the big storage container was okay for water?


 The director told them it was?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

elkhound said:


> nice simple storage tank...wonder if they could hook up a pipe to catch rain watr run off from the roof.???


roof water from you home might be nice, but roof water from a industrial roof, better do a lot of filtering.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> roof water from you home might be nice, but roof water from a industrial roof, better do a lot of filtering.


a industrail roof....ahhh...most roofs are made of the same materials..asphalt shingles...sprayed tar and gravel type...tin...metal... a roof is a roof..its the pollution in the city air that would get you...but..it maters not..they had a huge water filter...40 gallon filter or more...soooooo....bring on the dirty water.i have a small ceramic filter that will do something like 5,000 gallons and it is about quart size.wonder how much that big filter will do???? 1,000's of gallons for sure.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I think the building is way to be for them to be able to secure it against intruders. It seemed as though if someone really wanted to get in there undetected they probably could. It just makes for good tv to have the marauders bangin' on the front door.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I was disappointed. The characters were too well "prepared". In real life it would be you and me, just ordinary people, trying to make heads or tails of the situation. I think a better show would be like the old original "Survivor" programs. Throw 10 ordinary "off the street" people into the same setting. Now THAT would be INTERESTING!!! Or take 10 HT people and toss them into it...not professionals but just plain people with self taught skills... As far as mauraders, I think at first it would be just other people trying to survive also that would be a problem. Transients trying to steal a little food or water, or a lazy person trying to worm their way into the group for only his own benefit etc. You have to be smarter than the bum trying to sneak into your food stores in the middle of the night. Or there might be packs of pet dogs gone wild trying to survive also. EVERY creature, human or other, will be searching for food and water and given enough time goes by and they are getting desperate - THAT is when you need round the clock guards protecting the pantry and water sources!!!


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

It will be on again Saturday at 11am EST. My DH was watching a baseball game and only caught the last 10 mins so I looked to see when it would be on again.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

elkhound said:


> a industrail roof....ahhh...most roofs are made of the same materials..


regardless of what they are made of, they are typically in an industrial area with a lot more air pollution to land on the roofs.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

COSunflower said:


> I was disappointed. The characters were too well "prepared". In real life it would be you and me, just ordinary people, trying to make heads or tails of the situation. I think a better show would be like the old original "Survivor" programs. Throw 10 ordinary "off the street" people into the same setting. Now THAT would be INTERESTING!!! Or take 10 HT people and toss them into it...not professionals but just plain people with self taught skills... As far as mauraders, I think at first it would be just other people trying to survive also that would be a problem. Transients trying to steal a little food or water, or a lazy person trying to worm their way into the group for only his own benefit etc. You have to be smarter than the bum trying to sneak into your food stores in the middle of the night. Or there might be packs of pet dogs gone wild trying to survive also. EVERY creature, human or other, will be searching for food and water and given enough time goes by and they are getting desperate - THAT is when you need round the clock guards protecting the pantry and water sources!!!


DH and I were talking about this at lunch! The group had way too many "skilled" people in it. If they wanted it to be real, they needed to have a used car salesman, a librarian, a housewife - more ordinary folks. And they would have to have one "bum" - someone who had no intention of doing any work and just waited for everything to be done for them.

There also wasn't enough contention between them. Someone would say something and everyone would agree. When does that happen?!!

DH also felt that their success level with their projects was way too high. From real life, you know that most things have about a 50% chance of failing the first time you try something. For these folks, everything worked the first time. Highly unlikely esp in a stressful situation.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> regardless of what they are made of, they are typically in an industrial area with a lot more air pollution to land on the roofs.



I think the problem with the industrial roof is that they tend to be flat so the junk doesn't get washed off of them as readily.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> regardless of what they are made of, they are typically in an industrial area with a lot more air pollution to land on the roofs.



yep i posted the pollution problem in previous post and the solution to it...but also think about this..in the old days on roofs they used lead headed roofing nails..so some old tin roofed building on homesteads actually have a chance of getting lead in their water runoff.i have been to many,many homesteads and seen their warter systems. my old buddy has one where all the roof water goes in and it has a hand cranked bailing system instead of a pitcher pump type set-up.its prrtty neat all the set-ups and sytem than use to be in place and now are gone..lost knowledge on how to do things.when you are thursting to death yo will drink anything...look at the mudholes people drink out of in africa?? water is jsut to important in daily life...people think future wars wil be over oil..it maybe to start out with..but eventually it will be over water and food.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Cindy in NY said:


> I think the problem with the industrial roof is that they tend to be flat so the junk doesn't get washed off of them as readily.



cindy they also make a flapper thing that goes in pipes you can divert the first water off until it gets cleaner looking.then you close it and let he cleanest water run inot cistern,bucket or waht ever you are catching it in.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i think this is a good show...forn the msot part at least it has got all of us to thinking and talking back and forth and useing our noodles...sometimes it good to have our brains stretched with others ideas and thoguhts....good going to all who watched and discussing the show and the possiblities we can come up with for problems on the show....!!!!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I just watched the DVR of it and I think that under the conditions in which any network show has to work, they did a great job of casting and so far I like it.

Yes, there are more skilled people per capita, but I think we're missing a bit of the point by saying that. 

In this scenario, the world wide plague has already happened and all the time that has passed is built in. What would be left is, generally speaking, a more skilled set of people in whatever their skillset was. So, the marauders would be wary and a bit smarter and more likely to make testing runs at the place like we saw. The good folks would be people who had managed to stay alive independently or in other groups that died off and more versatile. They would have already developed a bit more of the ability to work together that would be absolutely necessary to survive.

So, upshot, I think the group that put these folks together did a fine job of preparing them psychologically and with various skills. (We also saw a whole week in one hour so for sure a whole lot more must have gone wrong than we saw). I think they did great also at finding some people who already had some very bad experiences in survival to enhance the mood they would get to quickly. Smart.

Personally, I liked it. Can't wait to see what else happens.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks Jakk. I will set dvr today so i don't miss it again. Vickie


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

wow...spent about 10 minutes writing a response and it disappeared into cyberspace claiming i needed 5 or more characters...or something.

anywho...

i was lost. the premise is vague. the audience is out of the loop if indeed the cast understands the parameters of the show. what are the "rules of engagement" ? if no one can really beat people who intrude, what is the point of marauders? 

i guess i can analyze the elements of what i saw in a survival sense.

the dude who confronted the burglar should have just conserved the flashlight as i don't believe people are a real threat.

the dude who made socks using envelopes and duct tape should have saved the duct tape for other tasks.

the lighting should have used scavenged lights from the vehicles, preferably the smaller ones. using dc as dc instead of converting it to ac via an inverter would have been more efficient and would allow them more time to get a generator running.

they need to have a big pow wow to discuss goals, rules and leadership.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I couldn't get into it....and it isn't really "reality" unless you are toting three kids, a dog and your MIL...since that's how many folks will be moving on down the road. At least they made them be sleep-deprived and hike 8 miles to get to their site. A little exhaustion makes it more real. Doubt I'll stay up to watch it again. DEE


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

MELOC said:


> i was lost. the premise is vague. the audience is out of the loop if indeed the cast understands the parameters of the show. what are the "rules of engagement" ? if no one can really beat people who intrude, what is the point of marauders?
> 
> i guess i can analyze the elements of what i saw in a survival sense.
> 
> ...


The introduction said that much of civilization had been wiped out by some virul something. 
Also said somewhere in the show that the 'colony' was not aware that the marauders were not to hurt/harm them.

I like these shows, but I keep noticing a theme of 'percieved reality' and how a much the participants take on the reality of a set up scenario. I'm gonna watch this closer. Maybe 'they' are experimenting to see how far this 'percieved reality' thing can be taken.

I'll keep watching, I want to know what's growing in those garden beds.

Jackie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Another thought - wouldn't it have been better or more useful to rig up a couple of those batteries with headlights and used them in different rooms? Like for the bathroom and one for the sleeping area.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Jaclynne said:


> Another thought - wouldn't it have been better or more useful to rig up a couple of those batteries with headlights and used them in different rooms? Like for the bathroom and one for the sleeping area.


I addressed that issue of using 12 VDC car headlights (or even smaller bulbs like 1156/ 1157) on page 2..

Elkhound - older batteries, and brand spankin' new connectors. Plus I think that the rolls of wire was brand new.. Look at the ABS pipe fittings and see how they were exactly what the group needed.. That never happened when I was working on plumbing at the Fish Hatcheries - we always had to go run and get a fitting or something or other!!! I would rather drink filtered roof water, than filtered Los Angeles River water anyday!!! The last step of purification was boiling the water, after going thru the sand and charcoal water filter..

I think that when the 2nd group of four other indivudals came along, I would not admitted them. Look at the guy who had objected when his luggage was searched.. Hey, try going thru US Customs with that attitude even these days.. I would have told them to move along!!! What if the person had smuggled in a firearm? Then while armed he stages a 'Military Junta' - and with a couple of folks shot at his feet, he declared himself King of the Sanctuary? Yeah I know the show's producers have ruled firearms out for their so called experiment!!

I thought that I saw several Solar Panels when the four were trudging up wanting to be let into Sanctuary.. That and there were the raised beds of veggies when the old guy was showering in the rain..

To me it is sort of like the TV show "Junkyard Wars" with exactly what they need hidded by the show's producers. Then the group discovers what they despertly need to solve the problem, just in time for that week's show!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Radiofish - It made me think of Junkyard Wars too!!!! LOL Too many things needed just "happened" to be there.... I'll continue watching it though as it IS entertaining and like Elkhound says - "Gets our noodles to working".


----------



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a random thought about the water gathering....The buckets and tubs were great once the runoff was routed so that they could be used....BUT.....I saw a boat sitting outside, seems to me that it would hold more water, if nothing else for bathing and flushing the toilet and then route it into the buckets...For them to have a few engineers they seemed to have missed the obvious a few times.....But sometimes engineers are like that ..Can't see the forest for the trees.........Plus I saw the solar panels (or what looked like solar panels) as the second group walked by also...Also saw the garden beds............God am I glad I live in a teeny tiny town of less than 400 folks....Wouldn't want to be in a city when the SHTF..............LnE


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I still think that people are being a little hypercritical there. I mean, the producers couldn't empty out a city for them to scavenge in so they did the next best thing and arrange for things that would have been targets for their scavenging to be in the controllable area. Makes perfect sense to me.

And it might be good TV for the colonists to go sneaking around the nearest subdivision to take their solar panels, it should probably be avoided. Next best thing, arrange for them to be somewhere in their area of control.

Also, don't forget that this warehouse they found, which is now empty, was clearly where another group had been living and they either died of the flu eventually or something else happened to them. Those people had supposedly done a lot of what they found and that would include scavenging around the area.

Keep in mind this is supposed to be taking place AFTER most of the world is dead and some time has apparently passed in the doing of it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ChristyACB said:


> I still think that people are being a little hypercritical there. I mean, the producers couldn't empty out a city for them to scavenge in so they did the next best thing and arrange for things that would have been targets for their scavenging to be in the controllable area. Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> And it might be good TV for the colonists to go sneaking around the nearest subdivision to take their solar panels, it should probably be avoided. Next best thing, arrange for them to be somewhere in their area of control.
> 
> ...


good post!!!!! :banana02::buds::rock:


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Watched it and was disappointed.

The people are more actors (or acting like actors) than anything else and I found it very over the top. I know that's what they ask the people to do in order to attract viewers, but I found it very artificial.

There were a few things that were interesting but very little that you couldn't learn (really learn) with a few minutes of browsing the internet.

The preview for next week looks even worse, based on the preview.

Bummed that it wasn't better...


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> I am DVRing torchwood all week and will watch it this weekend..
> Have The Colony DVRing as well.


Gary,

Me too with Torchwood. Looks pretty good. I'm gonna watch all 5 this weekend.

Enjoy!


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

So far the Colony was great IMO. Cannot wait until next week to see the next one.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

ChristyACB said:


> I still think that people are being a little hypercritical there. I mean, the producers couldn't empty out a city for them to scavenge in so they did the next best thing and arrange for things that would have been targets for their scavenging to be in the controllable area. Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> And it might be good TV for the colonists to go sneaking around the nearest subdivision to take their solar panels, it should probably be avoided. Next best thing, arrange for them to be somewhere in their area of control.
> 
> ...


I disagree with you. I don't think its being hypercritical, just observant. 
One of the last four arrivals helped put those batteries together, that should have jogged his memory of seeing them. They could have decided it was too dangerous to go after them now, but they should have 'observed' them. 

It doesn't really matter if your a rocket scientist or a sharp shooter, if your not always observing your surroundings your making your surival harder.
Since the premiss is 'after the big event', everyone should have had their eyes open for anything that could help now or later.

I suggest good observation is an essential survival skill.


Jackie


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I liked the show for a reason not yet mentioned--it is helping to get dh more on board with my "crazy prepping tendencies". Like many here, I have been studying this stuff for a while and could point out several times when I think the colonists made mistakes. However, dh hadn't really thought about a lot of this and now is mulling it over. He commented that now a lot of the things I do make more sense to him. That, in and of itself, makes it well worth it to me to watch the show.

My one wish for the show? I would also like to see them meet and set forth some short and long range goals. I am a planner by nature and I like to know where it is I am supposed to be going. For example, if I had flashlights/torches/candles but only a few days worth of food and water and no significant defensive capability, I would be spending time working on those issues first. What are they planning to do, sit up and read at night? IMO electric power for the primary purpose of nightime lighting is a bad idea. It causes your building to be lit up like a torch to guide all the zombies right to you. And allows them to see you clearly but makes you temporarily night-blind if you have to cope with them in sudden darkness.


----------



## gnat (Feb 19, 2008)

This was a very good experiment, to see who or how many could be fooled into watching such tripe. The show isn't about survival, it is about "entertainment"


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Man...they're in trouble with folks if they cast people without survival skills and they're in trouble if they cast skilled people. :stars:

It's a reality show, but at least THIS time, they have people who know how to do things. Complaints on here (and other boards) about the other "survival" shows has always been that they use "joe blow who hasn't even seen a live chicken before". Well...now you have people who actually know what end of a pipe wrench to use.

I agree with Christy about the scenario. It's not going to be a normal world toting 3 kids and a MIL around. About the only people left after months or years of "the end" are going to be survivors. That's the premise. 

Long term planning would be nice..and necessary in a real world. But I suppose their planning is all done by the producer/director. hard to do anything long term when you know the guy filming you is going to throw a curve at you next week.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

So, gnat, what did you do with your life during that hour? Based on your snarky comment, I hope it was something of more value than relaxing and watching something that might help you refine your preps or skills.

The fact that many of us occasionally allow a little "entertainment" into our lives is not a capital offense.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

gnat said:


> This was a very good experiment, to see who or how many could be fooled into watching such tripe. The show isn't about survival, it is about "entertainment"





ovsfarm said:


> So, gnat, what did you do with your life during that hour? Based on your snarky comment, I hope it was something of more value than relaxing and watching something that might help you refine your preps or skills.
> 
> The fact that many of us occasionally allow a little "entertainment" into our lives is not a capital offense.



gnat - What did you do that would help in a survival situation?


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

gnat said:


> This was a very good experiment, to see who or how many could be fooled into watching such tripe. The show isn't about survival, it is about "entertainment"


It was very entertaining and nowhere near as icky as tripe!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Finally watched it off of my DVR (also watched the first Torchwood -- didn't realize there were so many fans here).

While I agree it was primarily for entertainment, I thought it had some good idea's. I really don't think any of them are in real survival mode except for Michael -- while he came across as a jerk, I think he's probably the only one that understands what survival after a EOTWAWKI event would be.
John (the old guy who took the shower) seems like he would be a knowledgable guy to have around in a situation like that.

I noticed the garden beds myself -- hmmmm I guess the original people who lived there could have started some seeds.I also saw the solar panels but the poster above is right, they couldn't raid the local housing development and steal the roof panels off the homes, so I can understand there had to be some liberties taken for the sake of the TV show.

Overall I'm going to keep watching and I saved it for my wife to see -- who is out of town right now.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing the second part tonight. 

I haven't seen it mentioned here but wouldn't anyone else have looked for paint or something to be used as paint to paint over the big "sanctuary" and arrow on the outside of the building? I also would have made the outside look less obviously accessible and installed trip wires and a low tech "alarm system" but that's just me.

Just a reminder that it's on tonight.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - it's just about ready to start...

I wonder if elkhound, and Wisconsin Ann and WyldThang and the others are gathering yet.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you are watching 

Did you see that guy say foraging was necessary, and looting after Katrina.
Etc.

Now talking about guarding your stuff and your life.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yep...you hear the comment about some trash will be more valuable than gold?resources are worth tons more..especailly if tey are no longer being made.

for me right now...i look at all my gathered goods and they have more worth since being laid off because it will be ahrder to replace them.

the motorcycle would ahve got a stick in the spokes.....errrrrrrrr....bbboooooommmm...crash...lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You noticed this group took the stuff of the two in the tent.

I love the side comments from these folks.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just proof how things could/would/might/will get ugly during crisis.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Other than using tools left and right - what are they using all the electricity for?

Those lights? cooking on an electric something?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That gassifer thing is pretty interesting. From wood to electricity via the generator.

snazzy


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

hmmmm, stick in the spokes...didn't they show that on mythbusters that a "stick" doesn't do anything?  

I thought it would have been more accurate for them to grab a couple dogs instead of goats(goats in industrial LA???!!! I mean have dogs available as foraged animals). But it was cute to watch them wrangle the goats, and it will beinteresting to see what they do with them (eat the baby and milk the mother? and what will they feed the mother to get the milk, heh)

I really like that Michael guy, I think he's got his head screwed on straight. Vladimir seems like a good guy to have as second in command, or "advisor"..."he knows things"(ref to The POstman ). The old bearded computer guy(oops, sorry, John) makes a good Merlin/wizard...and so far the rest of them can stick their heads where the sun don't shine and breathe deep, especially that passive-aggressive Morgan(? I wonder how many she'd feed?)

Hubby had a good laugh at the magic crate from Harbor Freight full of crap China tools . I thought hey I could make a bean bag chair with the packing peanuts 

When that Joey is asleep I'd wrap his head in duct tape so I didnt have to hear him yelling anymore. Ya think yelling is "stealthy"?

I guess all this goes to show that in a volatile situation, you really do need to use military-ish ways of making decisions, leading, rules, following instructions, etc(having a sense of discipline...), the democratic hashing out (arguing until the strongest/most deviant or charismatic personality prevails) is just ineffective and inefficient.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes I thought about that great big arrow *<------* proclaiming Sanctuary...

Where are my conviently placed crates of "Harbor Freight" battery powered tools??

Besides a stick in the wheels of the motorcycle - they don't like to run smack dab into rolling shopping carts either.. 

Since they have rope and scrap metal, I would have made several "Bolos" which are three ropes tied togeather with weights at the end of each rope.. Throwing a couple of them, may have dropped that motorcyclist. Look at the bottom of the page that is linked, for a picture of them..

http://www.homeofpoi.com/articles/weapons.php

The Rocket Scientist/ Engineer woman did not know which pedal was the clutch in the truck????? 
Shades of Mad Max with their reference to making the truck into a "Battle Wagon!!"

Look, they can even make their wood fires in both episodes so far, by using a self-ingiting propane torch?? What happens when their small bottle of propane runs out??

As stated by the 'Expert' commentators that pop up- the German Civilians and the German Military did use wood gas to fuel their vehicles. I think that Alan even mentions such a wood gas fueled vehicle made at the University, in his fictional story on the S&EP board..

Yup - it is now every one for themselves, and the devil gets the hindmost!! Stealing food is now not only advocated but it will become socially acceptable, and the PC crowd can have a fit!!

What about their wannabe "Ho Chi Minh" sandals to be made from the tires that he was trying to cut with the sawzall?? Anyone notice the tire flopping back and forth, and not much of a cut was being made in the tire's sidewall?? Then a dead battery in the tool..
Are they now barefoot???


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

at the risk of sounding argumentative, lol, i will disagree with most of what you said, wyld thang.  

michael was making me ill, and if i had been a member of the colony, he would have been the one with the duct tape applied to his mouth. i don't think morgan was being anymore passive aggressive than michael, and certainly not as insulting. it looks like michael got a good meal of alphabet soup, eating his words, when those nerd "phd's" made wood gas that they could actually use...and no one died! i compare michael to another type A personality from the recent show where a group trekked across africa. a dictatorship only works when you have the power to quiet the masses who you are opposed to.

there is no need for a dictator or martial law...the group just needs concensus. perhaps they do need a leader...or at least a leadership structure, but that has been their failing from the start. they need goals and they need a structure for debate and decision making. all they have now is 10 conflicting personalities who wander aimlessly wasting resources. it's funny you mention arguing until the most deviant or charismatic personality prevails...i take that to be michael. i guess maybe the squeakiest wheel doesn't always get the grease, and maybe that is a good thing. i think in the real world, the rest of the colony would have locked his butt outside about a week ago. 

i wish the show was crafted a bit better because i would hope vladimir had something actually useful to say when he insisted he had experience in war and had seen death. i was expecting something useful to follow. perhaps it did, but if so, it was cut. i still think the show itself wanders aimlessly, but i am interested in the projects that will happen. i enjoyed the gasifier project. i'm sitting here now thinking about how to attach that hose to the carb and make a device that would act to regulate the air/fuel mix so the carb could actually be a carb. i also think they could eventually improve the gasifier to be much more efficient. even the skids are a finite resource. i'm also wondering about any crops they will try to grow. they only have 9 weeks left. maybe they can find a handful of greenbean seeds and eat fresh greenbeans for their last meal in the colony. if the project were to last longer, i would definately be saving those tomato seeds.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

I was just surfing on the Discovery channel's website while having my morning coffee and noted two things in the Colonist bios. 

Vladimir and Micheal are both from Croatia. They keep referring to Micheal as a "handy man" on the show. I think that is also what they put as a tag line under his name but in his bio on the website he is "The Solar Technology Technician". I wonder if the show's producers didn't want to make it too obvious that some individuals are better prepared for some tasks. When you read all the bios as a group all of them have A LOT of survival skills. Joey has a black belt in some martial art. They have fishing skills, hunting, fire starting, growing edible plants. The doctor worked in a make shift hospital unit after Katrina. I wish I would meet up with this "random group" of people in a situation like this. Still, I am enjoying the show.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Awww, don't you guys know the best way to catch a biker is with some cleavage????

You don't want to mess up the bike by making him crash now, do ya?

You can argue if you want Meloc, you won't hurt my feelings  Yes they did make the gas...BUT Michael was also right that they were also essentially making a bomb and they'd better have their poop together to not have it blow up. The first time they were lighting it they were standing around--I would have been behind something. And don't forget Michael made the pressure washer work as a generator to actually make the juice.

ANywyas, I could be wrong OF COURSE, but I get this vibe from Michael that he's hamming it up a bit for the show--probably because I know more than a few guys like that who are capable, who "know things" (and tell me that coming from Croatia you dont' "Know things") and have a firm grasp of reality and what is pretend, and can have fun with the pretend and mess with people. 

Morgan, ugh, I know chicks like her too, they think they know stuff, but have no clue which is the clutch pedal. boo!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> If you are watching
> 
> Did you see that guy say foraging was necessary, and looting after Katrina.
> Etc.
> ...



That freaked me out a bit.. it was as if he was saying everyone for themself and it's not stealing if you take it to survive...More protection seems to be in order for our house.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

MELOC said:


> at the risk of sounding argumentative, lol, i will disagree with most of what you said, wyld thang.
> 
> michael was making me ill, and if i had been a member of the colony, he would have been the one with the duct tape applied to his mouth. i don't think morgan was being anymore passive aggressive than michael, and certainly not as insulting. it looks like michael got a good meal of alphabet soup, eating his words, when those nerd "phd's" made wood gas that they could actually use...and no one died! i compare michael to another type A personality from the recent show where a group trekked across africa. a dictatorship only works when you have the power to quiet the masses who you are opposed to.
> 
> ...



I agree... my group and I were watching and I say to them...anyone acting like Michael will be voted out of our colony here..lol


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Wyld Thang - well if the motorcycle rider crashes, then that is one less marauder for them to have to guard against!!!! I know that you like "donor cycles" Wyld Thang, but it might discourage others from causing any further antics.. On the other hand, it could bring down to their Sanctuary a rumbling horde of a biker gang bent for 'revenge'!!!!

I had to laugh at the guy (Vladamir?) with the wrist rocket/ slingshot threatening the two strangers to, "stop or I will shoot!" That was when they were raiding food and supplies from the other campsite under the bridge.

They Joey(?) was a fool for swinging his staff and shouting, "I like that motorcycle!!" I wanted the biker to pull out his pistol and drop him in his tracks!! As if outlaw bikers aren't armed!!! They were told to "keep quiet", yet he is screaming away making a loud ruckus. Kind of reminds me of some military folks I knew that are all Gung Ho, then run out into the open and are shot down in their tracks. They should listen to Vladamir when he said "have you been in a fight?" "Have you ever seen dead people??"

In the 1st attempt of trying to ignite the wood gas producer/ potential bomb - they were pretty cavalier about safety.. I think that the woman engineer was not even wearing her safety goggles...


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Radiofish - I think you are absolutely right about the biker. The most realistic outcome would have been for the biker to shoot one or more of them!

Do you think they will have sense enough to save the seeds from their "heirloom" tomatoes? And how does he know they are heirloom? Did they have a sticker on them?

They haven't finished exploring the area around them. Why are they in such a rush to leave and go out into the unknown?


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

radiofish said:


> Since they have rope and scrap metal, I would have made several "Bolos" which are three ropes tied togeather with weights at the end of each rope.. Throwing a couple of them, may have dropped that motorcyclist. Look at the bottom of the page that is linked, for a picture of them..


I agree totally about the Bolas. They are deadly.

I was also thinking with all that scrap metal why didn't they make those sticks into spears.

Also would have taken the tent poles and try to make a bow or crossbow as they are are bendy. Actaully hood springs from the cars would make nasty cross bows that would be as effective as a gun at shortish range.

The slingshot was a good idea and it proves they did not have a no projectiles rule so . . . why not Bolas and bow and arrows?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Just finished up the 2nd show. I like the concept, A bit more realistic than survivors and its bikini contest. The "placed" items are a bit much, one crate with all the battery tools. I would preferred them having to go find them at various locations and not have everything to start. They are starting to get bit much into the drama. From the coming weeks previews looks like they are spending a lot time on defense and transport. Would prefer a little more real world savaging and use of scavenged items.

Finsihed up torchwood over the weekend, Very good 5 part'er.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

is this show posted anywhere on the web? I don't get cable or satellite.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> ok folks here is the show we been waiting on.i ahve not seen anyone post about it.i think this is going to beright up this forums alley..check it out.july 21
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/colony/colony.html
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/the-colony-the-experiment-begins.html


This is the first post of the thread.... and there are the links. I believe you can see the videos of the previous shows on the lower link.

(I know, after a thread gets started, who starts at the first post?)

Angie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> Just finished up the 2nd show. I like the concept, A bit more realistic than survivors and its bikini contest. The "placed" items are a bit much, one crate with all the battery tools. I would preferred them having to go find them at various locations and not have everything to start. They are starting to get bit much into the drama. From the coming weeks previews looks like they are spending a lot time on defense and transport. Would prefer a little more real world savaging and use of scavenged items.
> 
> Finsihed up torchwood over the weekend, Very good 5 part'er.


Gary..just a heads up...not sure if you seen it or not..but i seen a split second shot off one of the older guys with a bow and arrow aiming at somehting along a pond/river/drainage ditch or something holding water.

did anyone else see this????


i think it would take weeks if not months to try and get tools and such to do rel work in a real crisis situation.could you imagine going out looking for stuff and everybody or some had guns?? it would be very risky for sure. i think this shows how important it is to have tools and supplies stocked up to be able ot do jsut a few projects.


some would flee the city some would not.i preffer the woods and wild places..but i could make it there if need be...i think and hope anyway..lol...butt he warehouse to me is like a fort.they jsut need to secure it a bit more.in a real situation this place would give them more protecton and ahve levels to fall back to and fight from.in a single home a break inn and the bad guys are on you fast.the warehosue would slow them up a bit i think and possible give you a better chance to fight or flee if need be.

longterm living in warehosue...if they stay they need to stop flushing the toilet.they need a outhosue and get the wood ashes from the gasifier to sprinkle on the humanure.this way they aree making some nice humanure compost and could have it long term for the raised beds and start a cycle of life.

i would also bet my life that along the L.A. river there are nutria and or muskrats ...big food source if they are there.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought it interesting that they found heirloom tomatoes -- 10 weeks is probably not quite long enough to start seeds and get tomatoes though (and they're already on week 2.)


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> Finsihed up torchwood over the weekend, Very good 5 part'er.


 Yeah but---its over.I don;t think the show could continue without a Captain Jack type, I doubt Gwen could get a new team going on her own.

Funny, I watch Primevil also (which appears to have ended also) but when it first started I certainly would have wanted Torchwood protecting me rather than the Primevil crew.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

9 pm CDT Discovery Channel...

Says they are after a hot shower and do things that may render then vulnerable to a massive attach that could impact their long-term survival.....



(I know, but it's fun night).


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

carp and fresh oranges....wow


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

See what happened now....

security..... a little bit lax.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm beginning to think a few don't have any uncommon sense.

The Mike guy - and the one that pulled up the water heater, they are going to make it, if they don't get broadsided by the others' negectful ways.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I still like Mike da best! (nyah, nyah) 

I also really appreciate Greybeard's (John?) honest introspection and thought process, it really adds a lot, like when he said something like "I believe all humans are good inside, but I'm seeing that's not reality". 

They sure are addicted to the power tools, eh? also you can tell that "power" is something that is keeping them sane, in a way. You can tell none (except for MIKE) have dealt with off the grid--they might know how to hook up batteries, but they sure don't understand hwo to keep the system running, charged, or healthy.

That Morgan sure is a sourpuss! 

Joey(?) the guy who pulled up the water tank scores points, I love what Mike said "he bit, he chewed and he swallowed", but I could just see the rope breaking, or his losing the tank and it falling on someone, or the tank pulling him off the roof if he got off balance...but I'm sure the producers had it under control  boy that made me leery when he'd wrap the rope around his arms!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Morgan is miss "what pedal is the clutch", correct??? Well tonight she is drawing a picture diary on the wall!!! What a waste of time....

No group cohesion, and everybody is wandering around working on their pet projects. No sense of direction for the welfare of the entire group!!!

Where are their Ho-Chi-Minh tire sandals? They did have rubber boots for the river trip.. I saw that the carpenter had duct-tape on his tennies...

Ah a analog TV receiving and test pattern for a short time, when the grid came back on. Then they are heartbroken, when the electrical grid goes away again..

Power tool addictions... No hand saws, hack saws, or other equipment, for building their shower. But Mike used tin snips to fix the 2nd alternator bracket. I laughed when he asked, who worked fabricating items. Miss 'clutch pedal' raised her hand right away..

Then the lax perimeter security. No lookout while they are chowing down!! Shouldn't Mike and Vladamir know about diversionary tactics to mislead the defenders. I had thought that I saw a 'molotov cocktail', in an earlier show previews. After they are raided and food is destroyed/ taken, then they fix the razor wire.. Nothing like closing the barn door, after the horses escaped!!!!

Then grey beard doesn't want to believe that other people can misbehave and harm others?? 

In the previews for next week, a vehicle with a Browning M-2 .50 caliber machine gun is involved??? Well the Colony may have a real dose of reality, if they fire off that mutha!!! I know that the marauders are not supposed to hurt the guinea pigs/ Colony members, but things happen. If I was on the wrong end of a M-2 .50 caliber, I would be defecating masonary!!! I had the opportunity to fire a M-2 in the Marines, and they can do considerable damage.. 

Plus they are dealing with armed outsiders next week.......


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah...that was not the best decision. as one who is sitting here writhing in pain from a slipped disc, he would be no help to the rest of the colony if he hurts himself or ruins the tank...or kills someone on the ground. safety first and all of that. he may have "got er' done", but it was a foolish way to do it.

i'll give big mike some brownie points (hehe) this week. he was absolutely right about the power system, but he has absolutely no people skills. i see the colony has still failed to get on the same page and establish procedures. they have a major communication issue. they need to have morning meetings and they need to (mike needed to) call emergency meetings when issues like power usage become an issue.

onward to specifics...

those batteries are not deep cycle...they can only afford to use the power they are currently generating. they should also think about charging the portable tools directly with DC and using them as much as possible. they definately could be using 12 DC lighting (yeah, we discussed this already). i am surprised that neither the college educated folks nor those with simple common sense haven't realized the power losses from the inverter.

they all seem to be using too much of their good supplies all at once. the shower is nice, but did they really need to use so much good lumber? the plexiglass they used could have been used elsewhere.

security really does need to improve. i think they learned a lesson tonight...don't be so easily dupped by smoke and mirrors.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

But we are seeing the effects of the "zombies" that come after the easily acquired items. Or they just wreck things for the heck of it (as some gang-types do in the intercities today {sterotype, but still})

I'm trying to figure out what the rest of the group is doing. We have Mike, fabricating items and talking about security, then Old guy doing some engineering and putting things together, and the water heater guy doing something - but what are the others doing? I know they went out and fished and ate oranges - but I haven't seen them doing anything to prolong their existance, just rather playing as if in a backyard playhouse.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Somebody was cutting up muslin for toilet paper, how much ya wanna bet they are NOT going to recycle it?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> Somebody was cutting up muslin for toilet paper, how much ya wanna bet they are NOT going to recycle it?


I forgot about that WT.
I wonder what they're going to do when it's USED and not soaked then washed. (they have the river for water, if they don't get amushed by the motorcycle guys).


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

They need to make a composting toilet next to the garden plot, then they can have a squirt bottle and bidet their hineys over the dirt. The sun will kill the bacteria, right? 

I had to laugh at the examples of them being "filthy"--that's "still good enough to go to Lowe's(heh, or Walmart) and not get funny looks" around here!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How many females? I wonder if the show is going to address female monthly concerns. Such as supplies, moods (watchout motorcycle guys), all those would have to be considered in a setting such as the one they have.


----------



## Wilbur (May 7, 2004)

I'm a little late to this discussion and while I share the sentiments that most have posted about lack of true reality I have found it to be a good way to have discussions with my 2 oldest kids...they are watching it with me and it gets some pretty good discussions going..."would you do it like that? what would you do differently? etc." 

As for the characters I too cracked up when John was faced with the realization that not everyone is going to hold hands and sing Kumbaya together.  And I also wonder how important a shower is when you can't even protect the supplies you have!! But maybe now some will realize that security matters. 

I know the gangs are not supposed to hurt the survivors but I can't help but think that one of these guys (Vlad maybe) will do something to one of the gang members....wonder what happens then? I really like the bolo idea. Better than waving a stick. 

All in all I find it entertaining and gets me thinking about ways I would do things differently. for that (and the kid factor) I am a fan.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm still not reconciled with the group stealing from the tent dwellers last week. They left two people to potentially starve for an orange and two tomatoes. I'm not good with that - scavenging is not the same as raiding and stealing. I'm also curious what the 'commentators/narrators' would have had to say if the group had passed up the tent people.

A lot of work went into a shower when they should have been securing the place. Security should have been the first priority. Every gate/door/entry should be booby trapped to defend or at least early warning.

OTOH, we did get a better look at the garden beds, but no explanation.

Jackie


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

We got rid of our TV last month (never watched it) and don't have cable anyway, so I am utterly stoked that this series is available to watch online!!! DH and I are going to watch it tonight, so I didn't want to read far into this thread for fear of spoilers. I'm so looking forward to it :dance: I love shows like this 

EDIT: Also, I'm hoping since it's on Discovery Channel it'll address the subject a bit more intelligently than say, Fox would. I hope I'm right, I'll be so disappointed if it's just another Real World spin off. I guess, I'm really hoping it's in the spirit of Frontier House- learning about the real psychological requirements for getting through a specific situation, along with pertinent information as well. From their bios, all the people seem really interesting. I like the computer engineer, he looks like Santa Claus LOL


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

It all sounds terrific, I just wish it were on before I went to bed. maybe they will have reruns on at an earlier time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I saw this thread and thinking TONIGHT, I've been checking the online scheduling on the cable.

THEN, I realize - today is MONDAY! so, of course I won't see it tonight.
Duh!

Too much going relative visiting overload right after work!
Blows your mind. 

Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

So the show is on tonight, correct????

Waiting to see the Colony have interaction with armed outsiders... 
Where is that vehicle with a Browning M-2 .50 caliber air cooled machinegun (Ma-Deuce) at???? 
I know that I saw it mounted on a 'Mad Max' type vehicle in the previews, from the end of last week's show!!


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

I watched the first episode online- it was AWESOME! I'm so not disappointed. I can't wait to watch the rest of them tonight.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I watched the first episode on line last night, too - thank you for the heads up on the other thread. This week's episode comes on in about 45 minutes - the DVR is set.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm watching it now. Seems they are working this time.

Some interesting experiments and things being built.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

trade = chocolate - and stuff.

here goes the meeting.... of the traders...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Note the disclaimers - "DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!!!"


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Guess the realness of the people is coming out. 

And I agree with her, Mike did not get it that you don't give all away. (oranges). 157 oranges. I saw the list, but need to see it again.

And now the traders know who to get into the sancutary.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Leilani needs to use the sledge hammer more than the dirt filled heavy bag....
I wonder if she has a "war face", and can she walk the walk, after talking the talk????


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

The trade for the generator was good but that food trade seemed pretty one sided. They sure gave a lot for what little they got in return. I saw that big o can of tuna and thought, no way would I trade that, LOL.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> And I agree with her, Mike did not get it that you don't give all away. (oranges). 157 oranges. I saw the list, but need to see it again.


Why does Mike think that the oranges are going to still be hanging around on those trees? Does he think that they are the only ones that could have possibly seen them? No way, should he have given away all the oranges although he should have told the traders that he was giving away all the oranges!




cheryl-tx said:


> The trade for the generator was good but that food trade seemed pretty one sided. They sure gave a lot for what little they got in return. I saw that big o can of tuna and thought, no way would I trade that, LOL.


I could not believe that they gave away that giant can of tuna (protein!)!! For what, a jug of oil? What are they going to be frying? They caught ONE fish!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall notice somehting?? about hafl ar real workers and the other half are lazy bums.you see amywest helping joey and getting all dirty and nasty? you see mike doing the work on engine? you see niji girl kicking a bag and nurse good body doing fashion with curtains.just goes to show alot of folks are plain lazy when it boils down to it.

radiofish....niji girl is a cull and the nurse is too.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I noticed that the "Harbor Freight" label was prominately displayed on the magic crate full of tools.. But that the brand name of the can of tuna was blanked out.. I guess that "Chicken Of The Sea", is not a sponsor of the show......

I would not trade off the last of any item, unless it was out of desperation...

How about that hidden room up in the rafters with a bed and a bottle of vodka. Not to forget the el cheapo safe with a $1,000 dollars in cash inside it, after it was drilled open.. They want to go exploring outside, yet it only took what - 12 days to see/ find the overhead room... Hummmmmm, no wonder that they needed to beef up their security measures... It doesn't hurt to look up, every now and then!!!!

But big dumb monkey Mike, did get the truck's engine running. Even after it was frozen tight (frozen piston/ did he get new piston rings for that cylinder??), and the carberator butterfly valve was stuck closed!!!!

Elkhound, yup time to thin out the herd... Ninja gal needs a dose of reality,..... They should have put a military Veteran into the mix of survivors.. I am surprised that Lelani even made it to the sanctuary!!!!!

By the way, where are those sandals made from old tires at??? Aren't their shoes falling apart from wading in the LA river????


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

radiofish...woild the shocker the old guy rig up be sorta liek the ones yall used to check for salmon fry...voltage wise???

down by the river....zap...zap...zap...dinner is served and the small ones go free.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

elkhound said:


> radiofish...woild the shocker the old guy rig up be sorta liek the ones yall used to check for salmon fry...voltage wise???
> 
> down by the river....zap...zap...zap...dinner is served and the small ones go free.


Elkhound, well sort of the same. They used a huge neon sign transformer for stepping up the voltage. So it is not portable, though it does have a cathode and anode elements.. Ol' greybeard was using that shocker as a "Jacob's Ladder", with the arc moving between the elements (sort of what you would see in Dr. Frankenstein's laboratory)..

Our electroshockers in fisheries were backpack mounted, with a gasoline engine to generate the necessary DC high voltage. They do zap you like what was made in the show. We wore chest waders and rubber gloves, when zapping juvenile salmonids in the streams..


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

First off I didn't see this week's episode so la-la-la I'm trying not read too much about yesterday's episode, I want to watch it tonight.

After watching last week's episode (shower-oranges-fishing) some things jumped out at me that didn't make sense so I went to look at the very few messages on the message board for the Discovery channel. Here are the things that didn't make sense to me and that were answered by reading on the board:

-Morgan made goat cheese, really? She talks about Day 3 is when she learned how to make cheese when she is making her silly "memory board"...cave paintings anyone? Anyway, I learned she made goat cheese by boiling the goat's milk until just before curdles, adding vinegar, adding some herbs from the garden and then draining it for a day tying it in the (toilet paper making) muslin. She posted on that message board saying that "A TON OF STUFF" was edited out. 450 hours of filming is cut down to a 45 minutes episode.

-When we see them walking back to Sanctuary with the fish/oranges, there is no water containers to be seen. Yet shortly after they arrive they announce that they have XXX gallons of water. Someone on the message board was saying the production crew probably delivered it to them but someone from the show (I forget who) answered that they had done an earlier trip that day and were asked to mention it in one scene.

-For those of you with a VCR or DVR apparently when Joey "catches the fish" they had to ask him to pretend to catch it because it was not caught on tape when he actually did, so he "pretends to try and then succeed but the fish is already in the net. I know Survivor does this also.

In conclusion, if the posting from the "actors" are real, they sound very frustrated about a lot being cut out and them looking like they weren't working much when they were actually putting in 15 hour days. I wish this show would have gotten more than 6 episodes to fit all this in.


----------



## Wilbur (May 7, 2004)

About the only thing I liked from this week was when they started trading and Joe (I think thats his name- the ex con guy) had everyone come out but said "only let 8 come out" implying that there were more in the place...even better would have been to have 7 come out and one guy run back and forth inside making noise and yelling what to trade for. 

not sure I would have traded away the air compressor unless it was absolutely necessary (I would have started with the jackhammer)...they want a BOV and if one of the tires goes flat I am not sure how they will get anywhere....but maybe it was an extra? 

I am glad excon guy got religion about security but I kept waiting for someone to yell at him about it saying "what the hell did you build a shower for if security is now so important?" Of course they all missed it too so I guess they can't say anything. He definitely does work however which is more than I can say about some of the people. I hope Vlad builds more than his little popcans...I also wasn't overly impressed about the flame thrower unless they can get more distance out of it....the flame looked good but unless it shoots out a significant distance I can't see it doing very much. It seemed like it only went out about 6 feet or so.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

for those that don't have TV or those that have to hit the hay before it comes on, or those that missed it...

http://www.surfthechannel.com/cat/61406/c.html and look for colony. Right side.

now if you want more... explore! this is just the Television - "C"

check out channels at the top.

MegaVideo lets you watch 72 minutes then makes you wait 54 *shrug* I have a subscription so I don't have to deal with the cut offs.

When your time is reset... just fast forward 72 minutes and it will start where you left off.

enjoy.



p.s. I am a torchwood fan! and Doctor Who too!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

they had a catchup of three shows tonite. 

Found the trading situation really interesting...they traded away a jackhammer(seems to me that would be really useful for thugs to bust IN with!), and when they fired up the traded air compressor to prove it worked I thought they should have tested the gennie they traded for(it will be their 2nd gennie), instead of using the one in the warehouse(thus showing the traders they ALREADY have a gennie), and besides, they need to test the new one right? (hope all that made sense).

Also kudos to Mike for getting the truck running. 

Mike was right about the oranges--they looked like they were on the cusp of moldy and there's no way they could eat those up before they got gross(and they could go pick more), so yeah trade them away for other fresher stuff. I would have traded away that girl screeching at him for...CHOCOLATE!!!! 

Kurt Russell used an old gas tank (I think) for a punching bag in Soldier--which actually is an interesting movie to watch in light of this show!

Well, the more I watch, the more I like Mike and the less I like those chicks. Course it's all editing too, but I'm REALLY disappointed in the chick behavior and contributions.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

and judo-chop girl's sledgehammer skillz were pathetic!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What was the promo for tonight


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> Mike was right about the oranges--they looked like they were on the cusp of moldy and there's no way they could eat those up before they got gross(and they could go pick more),.


Actually, thats what real oranges look like. I had an orange tree in my yard when I lived in FL. The "picked green and ripened in a nitrogen atmosphere" ones you buy in the store are the unnatural ones -- and they possibly picked that tree(s) bare and that means there are no more oranges until next year.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking they looked normal also. (I've only seen the oranges on trees in California and Florida).

Angie


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Something actually looked hinky about that tree to me. I can't put my finger on it, but it occurred to me that some of those oranges looked like they had been attached to the tree. I know that makes no sense, but something just didn't look right.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, I know treed oranges look different...and I know what hanging old and skanky oranges molding on the branch look like . They looked icky on MY tv, and if they were "too ripe" I'd be trading them for fresher more variety of stuff too. Oranges aren't the only things with C. It appears to be winter in LA (is there such a thing???!!! some of them are pretty bundled up) and by late winter oranges on a tree in CA ARE pretty gross.

MY POINT is  that if you had a lot of stuff that was getting long in the tooth and you couldn't eat it up(or preserve it), trade it to someone who will take it!!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> What was the promo for tonight



Angie - The promo that I saw has some huge dude and at least one other person showing up at the 'Sanctuuary' demanding that they leave. Then as Wyld Thang calles her - "judo-chop" girl is taking a kick at the huge guys head.. I wonder if the Mongo sized dude tosses her aside, or will he take a dive after being kicked for TV ratings tonight???

Wyld Thang - Judo or also known as Ju-Jitsu does not use chops!! It is more a using a hold and throw the opponent style of self defense. Long ago and far away I studied Ju-Jitsu, since I seem to tower above other people..

I think that you might have meant a "Karate Chop????" from little miss sledgehammer.. She obviously had never swung a sledgehammer before, with her grip on the tool handle, and that puny 2-3 foot swing that she used to break the chain with the cutting tool!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

radiofish said:


> Angie - The promo that I saw has some huge dude and at least one other person showing up at the 'Sanctuuary' demanding that they leave. Then as Wyld Thang calles her - "judo-chop" girl is taking a kick at the huge guys head.. I wonder if the Mongo sized dude tosses her aside, or will he take a dive after being kicked for TV ratings tonight???
> 
> Wyld Thang - Judo or also known as Ju-Jitsu does not use chops!! It is more a using a hold and throw the opponent style of self defense. Long ago and far away I studied Ju-Jitsu, since I seem to tower above other people..
> 
> I think that you might have meant a "Karate Chop????" from little miss sledgehammer.. She obviously had never swung a sledgehammer before, with her grip on the tool handle, and that puny 2-3 foot swing that she used to break the chain with the cutting tool!!!


That big dude will be in a lose-lose situation all the way around! Which means it will be FUNNY to watch his inner conflict we shall see...

"judo-chop" well, sorry!!!!  I got that from Austin Powers. Always an expert in the bunch to set me straight(said endearingly of course!)

kicking at the head--that's showing off(not to mention it looks silly and you lose force when hitting someone so tall at full extention--unless you can fly a little first ), I would have aimed somewhere else


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just got in from visiting with parents, and caught the last few minutes of the show. Looks like one I want to catch on re-run or online later.

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

okay, so they were "sparring" (judo-chop girl and big kinda black dude) but it was hardly "fair" since he had been told/not allowed to not hurt her, and she had (sort of) free rein. She was all proud of landing her kick and making him go "ow!" but in a real fight I wouldn't depend on her, she just doesn't have the grrrr--too whiney. My sister is half her size, and could whip her butt(black belt in tae kwan do, I know, it's "no contact", but she is tough and can take it and dish it n break boards n stuff ). My sis's secret grrrr word is truly grrrr, Judo-chop girl's punchy word is like "ooo"(you know, the uh uh in the start of ZZTops Gun Love).

It was an interesting show--I'd call it the Lord of the Flies ep. Lots of bravado by people you can tell are peeing their pants. Lots of girly slapping going on too. 

Ha, and I thought it was funny too the gennie they traded for didn't work--I told ya they shoulda fired it up before trading!

I also thought it was funny how the two people had a key and walked right into their midst before anybody realized it.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ps, just looked at the colony board a little bit, the guys are all hot on the fighting girls. too bad they didn't have any mud.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well when Andre was sparring with Lelani (before her 'killer' kick), did you notice that he picked her up and she struggled but couldn't get away???? Then he released her and she got back onto the ground..

Ol' Karate Kicker doesn't seem to have much of a war face/ war cry when she attacks.... I figured that the big guy would go down when she kicked him in the face (he took a dive)... She should have gone South of the border and rang his Taco Bell with a kick! But yeah, I know they were 'sparing' and not trying to hurt each other at the time.. I would like to see Lelani use a "Karate Chop" to break boards, concrete blocks, etc.. So they can save even more electrical power by not using so many power tools..

Then the new woman was scuffling with the blonde the ER nurse, and blondie was acting brave but had no ooomph to her bluff tactics.. But she sure was watching the other woman like a hawk, to make sure the new woman did not steal anything.. I noticed that Andre seemed to pick himself up a Buck 110 style folding pocket knife, during one of the scenes of his checking out the goodies lying around...

Poor Morgan (miss clutch pedal) was upset, when the newcomers wanted to draw on her mural wall...

I wonder where the colony got their optical amplication device (binoculars) to spot those convient solar panels. Geez - the solar panels from two seperate locations are all of the same rating, size, maybe even the same manufacture model number.. Plus they find convient optical transistors to make the actuator controller for the automatic solar array actuator.. I noticed that a soldering gun, solder, rosin, and electronics hand tools keep showing up.. Did those items come out of the "Harbor Freight Tools" magic crate???

They bought a used generator and never even started it. Then they complain that they got screwed by the trader!! Hadn't one of them ever bought a used car, in their lives????

Then after it was running Mike admitted that he dropped the RPM's to get fuel conservation. Thus no AC output due to to much of a load at low RPM's... 

The crowning point was of the Colonists crowing about their cohesiveness, and finally acting in unison. It only took them what, 28 days to do so??????? And after two threating outsiders were allowed inside by them..


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I was amazed that they all set back and let the new girl use up all the water in a shower. They do all the work, limit themselves to 1 minute, then let her come in and abuse the water situation??? 

I missed the first show so didn't see them gathering the oranges, but caught last week and this week. 

I'm sure there was so much more to it than what we see on the tube. Someone said they shoot many hours and condense it down to 45 minutes. That is a lot of activity on the cutting room floor. 

This would have been a good show to put on a dedicated channel where cameras are running 24/7 and anyone can tune in any time of day or night. Advertizing could be worked in by them "finding" a bottle of XXX brand laundry soap and mention the brand name a few times over several days and keep the container in an obvious spot where the camera would show it. That could be done with several products, they could have discussed how they wished the found oranges were "sunkist" brand, etc. I think they could work a lot of ads into the show like that. The possibilities are almost endless, various brands of clothing, foods, tools, duct tape, marking pens for the "cave drawings", books to read, vodka, etc.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

did I understand right, were the two new people supposed to be obnoxious on purpose to see how the group would deal? 

Kinda funny, on the show forum people are really down on Judo-chop Girl (I know, I know Radiofish, but the oxymoron does kinda fit her, yeah?  so I WILL call her Judo-shop Girl). She posts a little to defend herself "it's the editing!", but overall I think her hecklers have a point, after SHTF mouthy women will NOT be tolerated as much as they are now! (and I'm not the only one who thought she should be traded away for food ).

I understand about footage being edited and not showing everything and skewing impressions, but I think essentially people's general personality and vibe come through fairly accurately...if you don't want to be shown as a high maintenance diva, then don't be caught puttin on the makeup(Blondie).


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

radiofish said:


> Then he released her and she got back onto the ground..
> 
> 
> ..


:sing: too funny :goodjob:


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> did I understand right, were the two new people supposed to be obnoxious on purpose to see how the group would deal?
> 
> Kinda funny, on the show forum people are really down on Judo-chop Girl (I know, I know Radiofish, but the oxymoron does kinda fit her, yeah?  so I WILL call her Judo-shop Girl). She posts a little to defend herself "it's the editing!", but overall I think her hecklers have a point, *after SHTF mouthy women will NOT be tolerated as much as they are now! *(and I'm not the only one who thought she should be traded away for food ).
> 
> I understand about footage being edited and not showing everything and skewing impressions, but I think essentially people's general personality and vibe come through fairly accurately...if you don't want to be shown as a high maintenance diva, then don't be caught puttin on the makeup(Blondie).


I really hope that is a joke.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ChristyACB said:


> I really hope that is a joke.


No, it's not, and by mouthy I mean women who are constantly offended by imaginary slights(dont' dis me!) and demand respect and power and high regard without bringing anything to the table that actually deserves respect or shows that they are responsible or capable with power or ability. They are always on the kick of "Men are Stupid", etc etc, yada, yada--drama queen princesses who demand men serve them (how far do I need to explain this?)

yes, when things go postal, the reality is that "uppity" mouthy women will have a rude awakening (I'm not saying they "deserve it"--well maybe I am cuz that just drives me nuts--just sayin...) PPS, okay maybe I should further clarify that what I meant by "point" is that this is an observation I've noted about their situation, and how they are viewed by men(grumbling I've heard from guys in my real life for instance), yes, they are tolerated now because of the way our culture is, but when things go postal, the world will be different, and people aren't going to put up with rude, obnoxious people, plain and simple(although rude people with skillz will get a few free passes...). So think twice before you call someone a monkey?

PS< again, just saying I'm really disappointed there's not a truely strong, capable, head on straight woman on this show. I know many in real life, and would LOVE to have someone like that get some tv time!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Wyld Thang - My observation was that yes - the couple were introduced and were told to be obnoxious, and see how the Colony members reacted... The outsiders were not allowed to harm the colonists. But as they showed, things did get a little out of hand physically towards the end of the show..

When Andre had Leilani (little miss judo-chop) off of the ground - she was trying her very best to get loose, but she was unsuccessful until he released her.. And watching the sparring scene again, he definately took a dive when she kicked him!!!! Plus Wyld Thang, what makes you think that the shrewd trader would take 'miss judo-chop' in exchange for food or other trade goods??? He might see her true colors and would figure out that he was on the short end of the stick, on that deal!!!!

I had to chuckle when the guys were trying to intimidate Andre as they were being made to leave - he was described as 6'5" tall and 250 pounds. He has an inch of height on me, but I weight just a bit more than him. I may not have his huge muscles from pumping iron (I split firewood instead), but rather I have the social skills and knowledge to try and be part of the group (considerate). If that fails, then my inner child Marine Corps personna comes to the surface and I can get as ugly as anybody else there, or even worse depending on the occasion... 

Myself I would have had the group training for security from day one, instead of making a work out gym area, with a heavy bag.. With that much stuff, you would be suprised what improvised weapons could be manufactured, from all of that convienant material laying around and using those tools from the magic "Harbor Freight Crate". Over the years, I have taught several women how to defend themselves against larger men with un-armed methods, and how to safely use firearms/ weapons. Not by using any kicks to the head though..

Luckily my lady friend is not one of those uppity mouthy high maintenance women. We both are highly educated and share chores when we are togeather. She likes to garden, and is not afraid to get dirty. She will let me know if I do a social faux-pas, but not in a nuclear meltdown (shouting) kind of way, that some of the women in the show do.. But she does give me the "evil-eye" every once in a while, when I slip up.. 

I get a kick, when the so called 'experts' pop in and give their opinion (2 cents worth) as to what could possibly happen, if our modern society were to collapse.. Maybe the experts should go to a third world country on a different continent (Africa maybe??) in order to see what actually happens when the social and services infrastructure fails..


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

the last one i saw was the trade. to completely honest if it was real life they should have not had drink that vodka i would have saved it to either clean out any wounds or make molotovs.


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

i agree with you radiofish they should have had secruity on ther mind since day one. Cause if that type of situation ever did happen most people would do things they would never do if the social infastructure was not in shambels. the way they secured that door that the "attackers" came thru is a complete joke. yah lets just pile a bunch of junk in front of the door . like that would really deter some one who really wanted to get in


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

def they have a plethora of creative weaponry, like a ballpeen hammer perhaps  

mmmm, duct tape...

My sister was in a tae qwan do match recently when she was up against an amazon with 12" on her and a 100#(my sis is 115# wet). The lady's reach was much longer than my sis's and she was landing the punches and kicks solidly, including a kick to my sis's head/eye which left a big welt(totally against the rules), and she kicked my sis in the stomach which flew her up in the air n out of the boundaries. So my sis was covered with bruises, a black eye, bruised ribs (THREE matches worth!). Anyways, my sis figured out she could fake n dart n be quick and the last match went into sudden death and the other lady won. Sis is looking forward to engaging her again  and is confident she can beat her. (I love her attitude )

So just to say that big "can be" slow--the woman was lazy relying on her longer reach and bulk, and didn't use tactics or thinking or skill--and small can be quick and smarter, just like you said RF. Leverage, trajection, mass in motion, focusing force, surprise and quickness, yada yada. 

Not to mention when your mouth is engaged with smack talk your brain and body is on the back burner! Your energy is blowing off in words(sticks and stones...). My poodle (hey, at least she's big) is all about the smack talk, my heeler is silent but deadly (and I'm not talking about her farts...kinda) she's the one who does the dirty work. 

Looking forward to the battlewagon! Maybe we'll see Morgan (clutch-girl) get a lesson in driving a clutch


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm almost caught up to the latest episode. One thing that has bothered me about the first few that I have seen is that the 'handyman' does not seem to be a team player. I know they play stuff like that out for drama. However, if I was in an actual survival situation with somebody with that kind of attitude, some 'mediation' would have been required, if only to get everybody on the same page. I guess maybe I was in the military for a bit too long, but I can't stand it when somebody's 'individuality' gets in the way of a group effort.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

are you talking about Mike? he's probably contributed the most(by editing)--he's got various machines running and troubleshooted, and lets other folks do stuff(like laundry and cooking, heh) without seeming to hover, in other words he does his thing very well. His comment about working something alone and "not having two heads in the toilet" is spot on for someone like him, and very true, really. nothing worse than two engineers haggling as something progresses--especially when one is a "book" engineer and the other is hands on/experienced in actually making things work. 

My husband pulled the tranny out of our suburban, which is a heavy thing. I asked him if he should ask the neighbor to give an extra set of hands to steady(it's very awkward without a lift etc), and he said "I dont' need more people, I need more tools". 

ANd I can understand his frustration with his bad tude--the other people are kinda clueless about some things (ha, CLUTCHES for a rocket scientist, please!). I do see him working on things with Professor Santa--they seem like a good working pair. And when someone reminded him about the RPM's of the pokey gennie he took that "well" and knew right away that was the issue and just took care of it.

Reading the show forum a little bit it seems the cast members came to really admire and respect Mike's abilities. ANd they're always saying "well Mike IS RIGHT, he just doesn't have the best way of saying it"--which just goes to show how caught up in packaging we are as a culture, we can totally be sold a bag of poop if it's wrapped up pretty enough and the seller shines us up so we feel good (cough, cough)


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Wyld Thang - some of the Colony members definately need an attitude adjustment as to the 'big picture'. And by that - I do not mean "Clutch Girl's Wall Mural"!! Some members seeem to have no concept of doing and completing activies, that benefit the entire group..

I guess that most of them have never had to follow orders, or thought of more than their own personal comfort. Oh, I think that a week or two of Marine Corps Boot Camp treatment/ training would have them working as a cohesive group, all going in the same direction.. That would also give all of them something to really complain about!!!!!

In watching the edited verson of them all doing their own things/ trip.. What ever happened to the Ho-Chi-Minh tire sandals that Joey started cutting tires with the recipricating saw?? The episode where they had power issues and they had found the magic crate of Chinese tools... I thought that their shoes were falling apart, from exposure to the L.A. River water...

I am suprised that the Doctor and ER Nurse (Blondie) in the Colony havent talked in the show of dysentary, cholera, or other poor sanitation and iffy water quality medical issues with group living. Let alone anything about 1st aid in a warehouse full of sharp rusty metal... Nobody has received even a scratch in over 28 days so far?? Heck, I occasionally get scratched and skinned working on my projects, and I am not fumble fingered. That would be benificial information to the viewing public.. Along with the comments from their 'experts' on conditons after an event.. I am wondering when the wanna-be engineers are gonna have an industrial accident, with using their power tools.. 

All the comments that I have observed about health issues were about at 1st boiling the water, then the water filter system, the shower, some "Yucky" comments when they first found the toilets inside the building, and having to flush the toilets with river/ grey water. Maybe a defination of 'potable water' from the doctor would be nice for the sheeple..

Wyld Thang - Some of us 'Big Guys', know that the little ones can be very aggressive. I have had my clock cleaned a time or two in the past by someone smaller. That has taught me to beware of their actions even more. If I can get my hands on someone, I can fold - spindle - and mutilate them until they stop moving. But with my walking using a cane, anyone can out run me nowadays.. So now only for self-defense do I ever touch another, with the intent to harm them.. I can also break boards and tree limbs, but by the principles of leverage and using my body mass. I don't hit them with my hands, or my head, like they do in martial arts competions!! 

Of course the Colony members all know that this is 'Reality TV', so of course they realize that they will not be killed, or seriously harmed. They do have technical advisors on the site, I betcha....


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

radiofish said:


> I am suprised that the Doctor and ER Nurse (Blondie) in the Colony havent talked in the show of dysentary, cholera, or other poor sanitation and iffy water quality medical issues with group living. Let alone anything about 1st aid in a warehouse full of sharp rusty metal...


If you go to:
http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/the-colony-arrival-and-survival-full-episode.html
and go to about 14 m 30 sec you will see the doctor talking about communicable disease from unsanitary/close proximity living.

I remember seeing him patching someone up... I just can't remember which episode.

One of the experts also talks about needing a reliable source of water that needs to be purified and the state of the water they have access to in this episode but I don't think he directly addresses what the definition of potable water is. Their sand/charcoal filter is pretty simple and easy to understand for most anybody, I think?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well the show is back on tonight!!! 

Plus apparently they loose one of the members... Did the missing member just wander off on their own, away from the foraging group? Or, did the 'bad guys' get themselves a hostage?

I have a blank tape in the VCR, and I am ready to watch the group's dynamics get all haywire tonight!!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

maybe they tangle with some zombies (FINALLY!!!) or maybe vampires--I hear LA is full of vampires.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was just seeing the promo for this as I came to this thread. Seems medical comes to their attention tonight, also.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah I addressed the show not showing medical issues last week...

Now Dr. Feelgood goes wandering off by himself in the hospital basement... Wrong move bucko. Plus Mike should not have left him alone - always travel in a group... Then they run around in a panic for hours looking for the missing person in the abandoned hospital!

I betcha I know who comes up missing tonight!! and it's only 15 minutes into the show..


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh man...was it just me or did anyone else feel that kick in the gut while the older croatian vet was saying about not leaving someone behind.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ChristyACB said:


> Oh man...was it just me or did anyone else feel that kick in the gut while the older croatian vet was saying about not leaving someone behind.


yes, he's been in nasty poo too. but he is in a very different band of brothers too now.

whee! Teevee! 

is it me, or do they move sooooo sloooow while they're looting the hospital??? it's like they're wandering in a grocery store. Hm, do I want Oreos, or do I want Pepperidge Farm Orange Milanos? or...where's the freakin Vicodin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think the missing person is a really good twist--it's a shock, and it's interesting how they are handling it, basically "let's put a missing poster on the telephone pole and see if anybody knows where he went"(a high tech poster of course).


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

ChristyACB - Well the Marines don't leave one of our own behind. But we also tend to not wander around alone unarmed in hostile territory..

George had better tell his captors that he is a doctor. That is something that would be in high demand, after TSHTF..

They were moving so slow in the hospital, cause they found some Valium/ Diazepam!!!!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

They so need me. I can clean in a snap and I can blitz a grocery store, and have enough energy to dance on the table after dinner.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to have to see it again as I missed the most of the middle (my next door neighbor's brother in law died last night while the ambulance was there for his mother. Lots of stress for them now. Pat came home for a change of clothes and meds to go back to stay with her sister the widow. Last night Pat and I were talking of the BIL needing to take it easy due to heart problems. I had to hug her and let her cry some.).

I wonder if the doc knew they were pulling him out, or if the producers tapped him on the shoulder while he was down there and took him outside the experiment.

Angie


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Rats, my DISH is on the fritz tonight, so I'll have to wait to tomorrow to watch it on line. Grr. I saw the promos for it, looks like it might be a good episode.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

No pyeotechnic devices tonight on the rooftops!! So now they have lost their doctor.. And no more 12 gauge shotgun shells either..

I wonder if greybeard knew morse code before the show??? I bet that he was handed a 'cheat sheet'.. And what about the persons receiving the message.. They have to know morse code also, to know what he is sending!!

I have to admire his design for a 'spark gap' transmitter, after almost frying the inverter.. Marconi used a battery power supply when he was experimenting with radio around 1903 or so, when he sent the 1st transatlantic radio message. For his having to generate a high AC voltage, he would need to rip apart several more computers for parts... He was pulling a wire wound resistor from the printed circuit board when was feeling satisfied with himself. Then taking 12 VDC and converting it to 12,000 VAC would take more than just a couple of electronics parts.. Did he use the neon sign transformer to step up the voltage 1,000 times??

For determining the frequency of the signal transmitted by the spark gap transmitter into the AM band which is 530 KHz to 1700 KHz (1.700 MHz) - I believe the formula is 1(over)/2x(pi [22/7] or {3.1417})xLxC ... L= inductor / wound wire coil value in microHenry's and C= Capacitor made from glass and tin foil value in microFarads. I may have to pull out a reference book to determine if I am correct on the formula (it's been a while).. So I wonder what the value of the home made glass and tin foil capacator is in microFarads and how did he determine the inductance value of the coil in in microHenry's? Otherwise he could be transmitting who know's where (what frequency of the transmitter's output) in the electromagnetic spectrum..

His 'step-up' open air transformer design was a bit crude, but the primary and secondary windings were different and inventive. Definately not an iron cored transformer.

The crystal radio receiver is an example of what has been around a long time (I had built one as a kid) and were wound on round 'Quaker Oats' oatmeal containers back in the day. In 'stealing' a board (RF or AF amplifer) from the TV, 'miss clutch pedal' was using one of the line in plugs, on the front of the TV's jacks for a 'low voltage device'. So she does not have to sit next to the telephone handset. I have to give her credit for that, but the use of the TV is a large power drain..

Angie - hope that you neighbors are holding up as best that they can, during their sudden loss!!


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

The show is bull. See me post here:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3997797#post3997797


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

I DVR'd the latest episode and will watch it tonight. One thing that struck me about the 'intruders' is that the colonists went up against them unarmed. No clubs, baseball bats, flamethrowers, tasers, etc. One guy was showing off a wicked looking spiked 'nose picker', but his toy was conspicuously absent during the end fight scene. If the big guy was unarmed, and everybody else had metal pipes, he wouldn't stand a chance, and would either have to surrender or be beaten to a bloody pulp. Even if the weapons weren't used to bash skulls, they could still be used to intimidate, bar passage, and corral the intruders. Even the fishing net could have been used to immobilize someone. I can only guess that the camera crew made a safety ruling and wouldn't allow the weapons.

I'm also wondering why the colonists had to weld a metal frame for the solar panels. They could have constructed a makeshift wooden frame in a lot less time, and they wouldn't have needed to run the welder. They could have probably still used the automatic tracker with a wooden rack.

I am still a bit ticked off that everybody is still behaving as an individual rather than coalescing into a team. Then again, they really don't have a 'leader', either, so it's a bit like watching a herd of cats...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it is reality TV!!!!!! 

Didn't you notice the 'written disclaimers' at the end of each show, that they have experts on hand for guidance concerning life threatening and dangerous situtations... 

Plus, "Do not try this at home", is included. So that little Johnny or Susie do not try to recreate some of the experiments shown.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

radiofish said:


> Well it is reality TV!!!!!!


It's not reality tv. It's a scripted show with paid actors made to look like reality tv.

I made a separate thread but I'll put it here so everyone sees it:
Why I am done watching The Colony, we've been duped
Actors. You know the joke, I'm not a doctor I just play one on tv?

The Solar Tech everyone thinks is loud, well he's acting. He's been acting since 2000. Used to work on film crew before that. Michael Raines
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0707054/

This guy's been acting since 1997
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2599564/

As a matter of fact all the CAST is listed as actors or actresses even if it is their first gig. If you look at Big Brother or Survivor all participants are listed as playing "themselves" not as actors.

I'm disgusted. I don't like being duped. They should not sell it as being a "real experiment" like they did. I've tapes the last 2 shows but I won't bother watching them and I surely will not watch the rest of the season. I do plan on e-mailing Discovery to express what I think about them trying to dupe me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Fine if you don't like it. We do....

I don't care if they are real or not, the situation protrayed make for something to get us thinking and talking about.

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

There is always value in recognizing when people are doing stupid foolish things, evaluating actions. I think everyone knows it's pure TV. They can't even portray realistic scenes, like attacking intruders with weapons, because of liability.

I think it's a fun thing to think through "what if". (I guess that's all ditto of what Angie says).

Something that strikes me is having that Alaska show fresh in the mind, is how dirty and filthy the city seems to me compared to the woods. Sure there's weird bacteria available in the woods(beaver fever), but as a whole Nature is pretty good at self cleaning.

Im sure George knew he was exiting, because he was so encouraging Mike to go up and leave him, and then George just takes off exploring(his own stupidity). On the other hand it was all scripted  so they all knew anyways.

BY the way, the movie Soldier(with Kurt Russell) has been playing off n on the past few weeks. It's interesting to watch because it's roughly the same storyline--would-be colonists crash land on a garbage/junkyard planet and make do.

And while I enjoy the techie we can build it thing with all the machines and power tools, so many times there is a simpler, less energy using solution(with LESS to go wrong because it's simple, or easier to duplicate), and I'm disappointed that angle is not debated. In most of real life efficiency and simplicity of design is what works. Not to mention eliminating fluff (or Fluffy Bunnies).


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Fine if you don't like it. We do....
> 
> I don't care if they are real or not, the situation protrayed make for something to get us thinking and talking about.
> 
> Angie


I never said I didn't like the show, I do. I love this type of show and the discussions it opens. I could have kept what I found to myself and I don't mean to be a party pooper. I have found that people on this forum seem like good honest people and I thought the majority would like to know that it is in fact scripted to a point. I've seen plenty of posts on this thread of folks saying "Why did they do this?" "Doesn't make sense to do that..." It being a fake is an answer to a lot of questions. Of course I had seen the disclaimer they give but I had thought the experts intervened when their health and safety was in question, not to make better tv. I don't like dishonesty and that is why I am not happy with it. I suspected that the participants were guided somewhat from the first episode but to find out that there are actors that is a whole other degree of fooling the audience. I find it insulting. I don't blame anyone who still wants to watch it but I won't be participating in boosting the ratings.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

They're not very good actors then 

I miss Trish!!!

If at first you don't get fireworks, pour gas on it. Ha, maybe they can find a VW engine in that junkyard and get it going, those are supposed to burn pretty bright(I've heard...)

(sigh, DON"T do what I'm saying, it's all a joke!!! no blowing yourself up now cuz your a jack-butt)


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

As I posted in the other thread, the couple of acting jobs Mike had does not mean this is a scripted show, he was also listed as a solar tecnology consultant on some shows, no smoking gun at all.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sweetsurrender said:


> I never said I didn't like the show, I do. I love this type of show and the discussions it opens. I could have kept what I found to myself and I don't mean to be a party pooper. I have found that people on this forum seem like good honest people and I thought the majority would like to know that it is in fact scripted to a point. I've seen plenty of posts on this thread of folks saying "Why did they do this?" "Doesn't make sense to do that..." It being a fake is an answer to a lot of questions. Of course I had seen the disclaimer they give but I had thought the experts intervened when their health and safety was in question, not to make better tv. I don't like dishonesty and that is why I am not happy with it. I suspected that the participants were guided somewhat from the first episode but to find out that there are actors that is a whole other degree of fooling the audience. I find it insulting. I don't blame anyone who still wants to watch it but I won't be participating in boosting the ratings.



Sorry I over reacted. Just seemed to me that you were just not liking it, not that you were trying to impart knowledge to us.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

When I posted this morning that it was "Reality TV", I meant that it is staged and scripted like every other "Reality" show. I was in a hurry getting ready for a long day of doctor appointments.

Do you think that "Big Brother" or "Survivor" does not have meetings between the cast and crew?? They post a disclaimer on every show "Do Not Do This At Home", and that there are experts there to advise the cast in safety and health issues. I bet that they have had to sign a huge pile of releases to even be on the show. Plus they know that it is staged, so they should be able to walk away from the experiment at the end of the series.

The Producers did not just go out and grab 10 unknown individuals off of the street, and stick them into that staged situtation. I wonder when the casting calls were held for the show?? They really need an opiniated Marine Corps Veteran with a high IQ in there for getting the group into a cohesive attitude. At least I do know how to drive a clutch, and I have a pile of degrees to compete with the best of the rocket scientists on the show.. Plus I know how to work and play well with others, without getting an attitude! 

Or I could be one of the intruders, and really scare them in the middle of the night. Since they have no sense of effective defensive measures, or what to watch for as far as to being in a dangerous situtation.

Of course they do have safety issues that they must adhere to, so that there are no 'unintentional' injuries or lawsuits. Do you think that if a bone was actually broken, that they would not let the cast member go to a 'real' hospital????

I like to watch 'The Colony' and pick apart the glaring errors and issues that I observe in the show. That is by using my own life experiences, as a guide as to what I would do if I was actually in their staged conditions. Now I need to find me one of those magic "Harbor Freight Tools" crates, full of every cheap Chinese battery powered tool in their catalog. Geeez, I haven't seen a portable come-a-long used (there was a chainfall/ but that is not portable)- I guess that Harbor Freight did not include any of those in their convient magic crate supplies. Yet I have a couple of them along with rope block and tackle, for moving real life heavy items here on the hill.. Using just muscle power and brute force to "Get-R-Done", as Larry the Cable Guys says!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

but, but, power tools are so much more glamorous! arrrrrrr!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Since it is Tuesday, it is time for us that enjoy the show to watch some more "Dysfunction Junction" TV...

I saw another promo for the show this morning, and it seems that 'The Colony' will have even more house guests tonight!! Will they ever learn from past mistakes?? Plus it seems now that a deranged religious leader and his followers, will come calling on them!

I know that I will be watching the East Coast feed of the show, and shaking my head at some of their group decisions.... Or course with a tape in my VCR, recording the show!!


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

radiofish said:


> and it seems that 'The Colony' will have even more house guests tonight!! Will they ever learn from past mistakes??


They know the "house guests".


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - it comes on NOW>

So does the other "Disaster Survival" on the other station


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the need a rocket stove


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I rather liked the Ozonator contraption. Sounds like a great Science project for someone. Now for the strolling ministers.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the old guy is an electrical freak....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

they need a few rat traps working to catch and feed them while they work and do chores....learn to trap and the food will come easier.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep. I wonder if electric guy could make a stun trap and bait it with some of those corn fritters.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If is was just to keep the rats out of the sleeping area, what about a very HIgh frequency emitter to make them stay away.

It's so funny watching this gal work on the 'record player' and a record.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Making Soap!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Making Soap!



soap would be a good trade item...you weed my garden and do thsi chore etc and you will get a bar of soap and a gallon of filtered water.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

(hi elkhound! you must be being busy fattening up for the winter on berries and fish lately!)

I have to say I'm liking the styling of the outsiders. Much more creative. They seem to be having more fun too(even though they are acting at being thugs). So, in the canal, I'm thinking YAY, we're getting down with some Thunderdome action with Aunty Entity and Master Blaster, but no, oh God, they're...."missionaries". Bad ones. But hey, this is LA and LA is full of these kooks on every street corner.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's interesting to see the reaction to sharing.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Using their propane to boil the water... I knew that there was more to their cleaning the water to make it drinkable than just the sand and charcoal filter.. I did not see any chlorine bleach. Now the ozoneator with a tesla coil.. I need to build me some of those homebrew coils, when I get the time..

There are many ways to trap a rat, if they are that prolific inside the warehouse!! Are the producers throwing in buckets full of rats in the middle of the night?? Do they taste like chicken??

Now miss clutch pedal is gonna make a record player, with her energy???

See how valueable potable water has become!!!!! At the 'Colony Truckstop' - free food and water, come on down!!

They need to get their priorities straight..


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang i been busy secureing garden goods in glass jars for my real life daily needs....lol

angie...people twist ya around if they think ya are a person of faith.....sooooo...be kind and wise in how you deal with people...because they will suck ya in.its a real toguh call for sure.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

radiofish....most cant be HARD as they need to be in situations


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its great ot see mike and the old guy work with each other.they make a great team.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

How convenient that they have rat traps!

LOVED the ozonator. Anyone know if that works because it really didn't look very complicated. Anyone can make a tesla coil and guide.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, I saw with the commerical about water filtration, that "Wally World" has become one of the show's sponsors.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

radiofish said:


> Oh, I saw with the commerical about water filtration, that "Wally World" has become one of the show's sponsors.


I had to laugh at that since to me, Wally world is primarily geared to feed on the locust/grasshopper/zombie/overconsuming people in the world.

But, they still occasionally have canning jars.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

elkhound said:


> radiofish....most cant be HARD as they need to be in situations


Well maybe it's due to having survived my time in the Marine Corps, and then decades of living way out in the boonies...

Those rats are not the grey Norweigan Wharf Rats.. They look more like inbred multicolored pet store - feed to a snake rats to me!!

Yeah how convienent with the shiney new rat/ small animal live traps.. What about the good old Victor snap traps? Or would that be too graphic for TV???


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

You think they could have found some prize winning rats to import from San Pedro? that would have been fun to watch the blood drain from their faces 

Eat the baby goat.

I should say that I love misionaries. But tonite's thug encounter left me cold, I kinda felt they were making faith in general a joke. I realize it's all scripted--but that's just it, more portrayal of "faith-ers" as looneybins, ya know? Be wise as serpents, innocent as doves ye "missionaries"...it's both, not just the dove part.

the coil thing was cool. I was also thinking well can't they preheat the water pretty hot(before boiling it with the fire) in the freakin solar WATER HEATER!!!! Yet another reason to hie thee to the mountains for that fresh running glacier water(just be sure you've been drinking it from youth, and there are no rotting dead elk upstream, and you're good. But I wonder...supposedly water running over rocks in the fierce sunlight will get some bacteria killed(sunlight kills germs, as well as oxygenation by being frothed over the rocks), could you put water out in a large shallow pan sort of thing in the sun? or pour it back and forth a long time in the sun? Anybody know? 

Also, I wonder if it would make sense in a large group like that to have a head cook--one person who is in charge of rationing pantry contents and planning and cooking meals(of course people can always help with the work). It seems from a nutritional and resource standpoint it would make sense to have one person in charge of it all--having a finger on what's available and trying to keep things balanced. It seems like they are rotating chores democratically and not paying attention to protein/carbs/fat and don't realize a deficiency until they're feeling it(which is way too late).


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

But Wyld Thang, the women have named the baby goat!!!!! Didn't you see how Miss Barbie was so in love with it.. And it is not called Carne Asada either!!!

Pouring the water back and forth would not destroy/ kill the microbes and other pathogens in the water. One needs to chemically treat, or by using heat to kill off the cysts, multicelled organisms, etc. in the water from the L.A. River. I wonder about the levels of PCB's, and heavy metals in the water that they are using!! I am not sure about using ozone for making potable water. I may have to do a Giggle search on that subject.

Yeah, wondering about the traveling Preacher and band of followers. I wonder how they would react, if I was to claim to be an Athiest? I would not want to be in his traveling band of merry men and women, I tell you!!!!

Luckily, it is almost 200 miles round trip to the nearest Wally World, from here... So I do not spend my greenbacks there!! They wasted their advertising dollars on me tonight..
But there is a Harbor Freight store nearby, for those fine Chinese tools..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I missed the ending as neighbor came over to give me the update on her and the family.... so, I'll catch the ending on the web or a re-run....


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

radiofish said:


> But Wyld Thang, the women have named the baby goat!!!!! Didn't you see how Miss Barbie was so in love with it.. And it is not called Carne Asada either!!!
> 
> Pouring the water back and forth would not destroy/ kill the microbes and other pathogens in the water. One needs to chemically treat, or by using heat to kill off the cysts, multicelled organisms, etc. in the water from the L.A. River. I wonder about the levels of PCB's, and heavy metals in the water that they are using!! I am not sure about using ozone for making potable water. I may have to do a Giggle search on that subject.
> 
> ..


Well, you could always send the Bambis to the river for water AND oranges, and put the goat on a spit--nothing they could say then, right  (and two thirds of the world shakes their heads--they want to eat rats when they have a goat...),

Yes, I know that LA water is radioactive, I was kinda thinking out loud about other water that is not so disgusting  You'd think after that movie(with Julia Roberts about the legal secretary...), the hexavalentcholine or whatever, yuck! I would so get out of LA. They could distill water with the sun, right--would that leave behind the mutants? (or you could do that with sea water too) LA is my idea of a living hell anyways.

aw, rats in a barrel! ratburgers? ratloaf? ratballs? ratchowder?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I still just want to know what they are feeding that nice milk goat, her kid and the chickens!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I still just want to know what they are feeding that nice milk goat, her kid and the chickens!


That's a darn good question.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

well PETA probably demands the goats and chickens get sufficient regular animal feed--that's probably why they don't address it--which WOULD be an interesting topic! people must think those animals just eat air!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That was the first thing I thught when they grabbed the goats - what are they going to feed them on a paved warehouse lot???? I thought maybe they would butcher and eat them (HSUS/PETA/ASPSA would all have something to say about that, too, I'm sure), but they not only kept them, but kept the doe in milk. :shrug: You don't do that on air, lol. Then they added a chicken (chickens?) and apparently you don't have to feed it/them either to get eggs! Wow - I wish I could convince MY hens they don't need to eat. 

If they ever addressed the feed issue, then I'd like to know if the goat kid is a buckling or a doeling. If a buckling, they'd better keep him around to breed the doe eventually when her milk supply starts to drop. If a doeling, will they have enough food to support 2 milkers (they do eat more to make milk) and where will they find a buck to breed them?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well maybe the Colony members are letting their animals "Free Range", out in the shop's yard???? I thought from watching cartoons, that goats would even eat old tin cans..

The Bambis??? Kind of a generic name for the prissy foks, but if the shoe fits..... 

Maybe they should take a tour of a slaughter house after they return to the real world, so that they can see where hamburger and steaks comes from!! My dad worked in the meat packing industry delivering meat to supermarkets. I even worked for a while on the 'kill floor' at a custom slaughter and processing plant, when I was younger. I would come home from work looking like an axe murderer covered in blood. If they were to happen to see an actual deer, would they eat it? Or would they marvel at the beauty of nature instead? As they stomachs are rumbling...

Did anyone else notice the "Professor"/ Grey Beard, questioning his choice of having been a vegetarian? That was before he had his rat dinner.. Where did Vlad get the spices to make his culinary delight???

Wyld Thang - the movie is called "Ellen Brockavich"(sp?), about PG&E contaminating the town's ground water in Southern California.

I am suprised that the "Professor" did not set up a 'solar distillary' for producing potable water. They seem to have an unlimited amount of supplies and materials as far as the shop goes. Pour in the filtered water, and let the hot LA sun with reflectors heat the water, vaporize it, and then with condenser coils collect the vapors returning it to a liquid state (just like making/ distilling home-made hootch). That would remove most of the heavy metals and chemicals in the LA river water.. Concentrated sunlight would raise the water temp above 212 degrees F, so steam could be generated. It would work with sea water also, as a means to purify it for drinking..


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Hot tubs often use ozonators to keep the water free of bacteria. They are built around an ultraviolet light. Some are designed to run on 12vdc. You might check with your local hot tub dealer.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks, Radio, I came up with ERIN Brockavich D) eventually as I laid there going to sleep  

Thank you also for the distilling info.

In the next town over there is a little meat packer that still has that track belt thing that the beef halves hang on, that swings out over the sidewalk next to the railroad tracks, and occasionally the workers lean up against the wall for a break and smoke next to the hanging beef, they are all bloody and have their big aprons on. I always wish I had my camera, it's like it's a window to 50 years ago, and I have to say hanging beef halves are a beautiful thing(and no I never grew up around dealing with butchering, etc, just always loved beefbeefbeef! though I did enjoy disection in bio, ha). And the few butchers I've gotten to know a little have always been interesting people, and they also loved to share the really good stuff with people who can appreciate it(the aged stuff they keep back for themselves, it's like wine!)

Re the goats, I think it would be best to eat the baby, then when the mom runs out of milk(k, I've never had an goat and dont' know how long that takes), either kill it and jerk most of it, because I would want to get out of LA ASAP, or take the goat along and hope somewhere where I go there will be a boy goat. But then there's the conscpicuousness of meat on the hoof walking down the road too.

My sis has eaten ripe goat meat in Africa and she says (with all the spices they load on it and the smoke), that it's delicious.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Goat is good. Had a lot of it in middle east. Also camel. Very tasty.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Brosil - One of the local salmon hatcheries, uses UV (Ultra-Violet) light to disenfect (kill bacteria and multicelled organisms) in their 80% recycled water and 20% fresh river water mix, for their raceways. It is also run through filters beds full of crushed oyster shells, etc. to remove the solids from the water column.. Had not heard of using ozone before for water purification, but it has been a few years since I got hurt on the job working with salmon and trout.. Plus no hot tub up here on the hilltop..

At the custom slaughter house, we did process sheep, hogs, goats, deer, and of course beef. When doing cattle, we would save the hides which had to be salted down to store for the tannery and making leather goods. So we had to be careful with our knives in skinning out the hides (no nicks/ cuts), using a chain to hold 1 end of it to the floor, and an electric powered chain hoist to pull the animal up and away. But a good old chain hoist would work also. Some of the big bulls would weigh almost a ton (2,000) pounds, and be a mutha to process..

Yeah, there is a difference in grass fed range beef and feedlot cattle. My dad would get large orders from the neighbors back in the 1960's, 1970's, and the 1980's for meat at his employee prices. Plus another discount for buying several hundred pounds at one time. My family had our own meat grinders, slicers, and freezers. Then again, the neighbors would also help us with what their abilities were. My family has had several vehicles repainted by the next door neighbor, over the years. We buy the paint, and they do the rest..

Back to the Colony: I have eaten goat when I lived in Southern Califonria while working with Hispanics. I enjoyed it, better than some other items from over the years - like mutton, which was too greasy for me. 

I am wondering how they are gonna obtain fuel for their "Mad Max" truck project which will deliver them from their untentable position. With a stuck butterfly valve in the carberator, it is obviously gasoline fueled. They have at least 5 gallons of gsoline unless it went into the generator, to add to the fuel in the vehicle's fuel tank already. That vehicle will get maybe 12 m.p.g., if they are lucky.

Plus how do they know that they are transmitting using the 'spark-gap transmitter' at 900 KiloHertz, and listening at 800 KHz, with only a crystal radio receiver which is uncalibrated. The show's technical advisors must be using a frequency counter or spectrum analyzer, and a signal generator to help calibrate their communication freqencies.

I still want to build me some of those home brew transformers.. But does the professor actually know the mathematical formulas for determining the values of his componets/ circuits. I seen that they had a digital multimeter in an earlier episode while the checking battery voltages after the 2nd alternator was added to the charging system/ before the solar panels..

I still say he was handed a cheat sheet with morse code, and the specific message being transmitted. The text of that mesage sound totally scripted!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Why, Lelani and Morgan are going to PUSH the BattleWagon of course! Power to the people!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Seems like in a city of cars like LA, a sudden virus causing great loss of life (which is the premise of the show), there would be a lot of cars with at least a bit of gas in the tanks. Punture the bottom of the tank, slide a container underneath to catch the gas, and they should be able to come up with enough gas to fill up that Battlewagon.

Mmm, rat with rosemary and garlic. If I didn't know it was rat, I could go for that, lol. If I was hungry enough, I suppose I'd be happy enough to eat it. :shrug: Did anyone catch the disclaimer that wild rats could harbor diseases and parasites and should not be eaten. Nooo, really?!

I think there were some raised beds with vegies growing in them - maybe the garlic and rosemary were growing there? Still love to know what they're feeding the chickens. Seems like the eggs from 2 chickens would be about equal to the amount of rat meat they cooked. Plus if the goat is giving a 1 gallon a day (kid is old enough to be weaned, from the looks of it), that is enough milk to satisfy the protein needs of the colonists - 12 oz of milk each per day. A good LaMancha should be giving that (unless, of course, she is living on air and tin cans  ).


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I may miss tonight's episode, unless I can get back home in time to see it the second running at 1am.

I would like some opinions on something my daughter and I discussed. If we were in such a situation, my daughter and I say we would move to the hospital. We would load the truck with all the inventions and everything we could carry and we would go to the hospital. There would be a place for the chickens and goats to graze and forage, the building looked safer, cleaner and more secure. I'm not saying light up the whole place and make yourself a beacon for everyone to see, but maybe secure the entire building then choose one wing for your main living quarters.

Any thoughts?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been dvr'ing the show and finally got to sit down and watch them over the weekend. Interesting show and even with the occasional bit of useful information.

I like how Mike and John C. (the Professor) have developed into a team, and that ozonator was sheer genius.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

and tonight it's on again! This being a Tuesday/Monday (first day of work week, messes with your internal clock), I'd almost forgotten. Thanks for bringing this back up to the top.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Has anyone been taping this and would be willing to send me a copy? I'll pay postage and for the dvd/video.

I can't get the station


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

It is available on the internet.. The link to the website, is on one of the earlier pages..

My VHS tape gets reused each week, so all that I have on hand is last weeks episode..

Yes, it is time for Dysfunction Junction TV tonight!!!!! I just set the timer to bring it up on the satellite TV at the appropiate time..


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

an electric trike....how cool....mike is a brain !!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know it they'll get it built the way they "cooperate".

Now what about this balloon? Where is the helium coming from for the balloons?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mike got a little out of hand...he needs some cigs,caffine and alcohol......

i think amy west rocks....she is hte best of the females and has been right there leanding a hand on projects...!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

or a small hotair ballon


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The food - children and ladies.

Ah, now here is the John's wife wild card...

The production company did some research about things that could happen (at least to some extent).

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Guess they have water, or not...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looks like nurse is having a power trip...ughhhh


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

such attitudes will cull alot of people out if there is ever a true SHTF thing.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you see how drinking water is so treasured?

this should be a heads up for people....get a filter ..and dont rely on someone else to give or provide you water.take this thing down to the river and fill your jugs up. this should show us how important self reliance with emphases on SELF should be.here is a filter that gets everything from water and i mean everything.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

boy howdy...the girls have a bad word for mike...and i understand that...but you cant hide the facts.....no one else has or can do waht he has done...period.

amy is doing a nasty job...she gets a super atta girl for cleaning...you dont see engineers cleaning pooh water up.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> looks like nurse is having a power trip...ughhhh


Well, Mike might have been a pain in the seat, but nurses - that's not a nurse even if she had the schooling.... She should have asked what's the problem at least. Yell back, if necessary.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

IF - the characters that are being shown are how they are - and not really great off the visible show - then about 1/2 of them are pretty useless regardless of their 'job titles' in pre - SHTF time.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Well, Mike might have been a pain in the seat, but nurses - that's not a nurse even if she had the schooling.... She should have asked what's the problem at least. Yell back, if necessary.[/QUOT]
> 
> 
> i would take care of the person who would get me to a better place to live...wouldnt you think......then later on they grumble can about stuff.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE that trike.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I LOVE that trike.


me too..i would liek something like that now...we (u.s.a.) could keep our money inthsi country instead of foreign oil companys...how cool would that be.....:rock::banana02:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ah - now they are taking someone else's stuff. And they acknowledged that someone had been their recently... not good karma..


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Ah - now they are taking someone else's stuff. And they acknowledged that someone had been their recently... not good karma..



i would want to move to the trailer park...nice clenaer looking homes..lot sod square footage in roofs for gathering rain water..more soil to garden in...it would be a better place to be...and move the shop goods there too


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It looked as it the trailer park had a community grouping that was more community that "The Colony".


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

radiofish said:


> It is available on the internet.. The link to the website, is on one of the earlier pages..
> 
> My VHS tape gets reused each week, so all that I have on hand is last weeks episode..
> 
> Yes, it is time for Dysfunction Junction TV tonight!!!!! I just set the timer to bring it up on the satellite TV at the appropiate time..




I can't get it off the internet - everything times out on me.

Oh well, reruns will come along


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

knowing that the show and the situations are staged, i was surprised it elicited such an emotional response from me tonight. i nearly cried when they decided to destroy those solar panels! lol


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well time for my observations... 

I was on the phone with my sweetie, and she is laughing at the nurse being on a power trip. I would hate to come into the ER where she works at, even if my life depended on it. I saw that she sort of examined Joey and his Kidney Stone episode..

Well the refugees had the professor's wife with them. She got to come in and wondered why he made a flame thrower?? After she was wandering around on the outside, and she had to ask why...... Did the colony kick the others outsiders to the curb???? I missed that part!

I liked it when they were out scavenging that Mike and Vlad met a united front of the Trailer Park Residents. Good thing that they got away with only smashed solar panels, and did not loose their vehicle to the crowd.. Now they are the intruders, and they got some more gasoline and propane it seems, before they were busted.. Are they feeling kind of sheepish at being caught, while taking the other group's supplies??

I saw that the remote controlled video aerial observation project, got hung up in the razor wire.. Where did they get the helium for filling the trash bags???? Or the camera to mount on it?? I guess that it all came out of the never ending/ bottomless - magic 'Harbor Freight Crate'....

No water unless it is hauled from the river, then they have water-water everywhere and it is flooding rooms. Backed up toilets and fecal material is flowing around but some folks do understand the ramifications of the danger that poses. Especially the ER Nurse, she should know better about water borne pathogens.. In 'The Dirty Part Of The City', where they are at!!!!!


Time for the 10 pm West Coast showing of the program, so I will pay more attention to the show since I am not on the phone now...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

gosh, blow up that Barbie nurse with Morgan's hot air to use for a spy drone, run her into the razor wire "oops". I'm sorry, and I know she and MIke have history(which from how the show has been edited she deserves, I love his Fluffy Bunny ref ), but seriously, she's an ER nurse, she can't handle injured people hollering and screaming all sorts of foul things when they are hurt?ffft, at least Mike knew what to do! she laughed at it like it was nothing to get fermented sewer water in a cut(never mind people have used poop-tipped spears to cause horrible lingering infectious death thorughout the ages...), she is one cold etcetcetc!

I have to say I enjoyed the ep--the producers are getting kinda sadistic in their experiments.. ha, they deserve it too--the pipes are bad and burst, they're bedding gets soaked, and where do they bed down when it gets dried up again? right back under the pipes!

and they're sure noisy when they're looting! and slow!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've never understood why they didn't move their sleeping area up into that loft room where they found the safe and vodka...wouldn't that be a safer place overall? From above, they would have the advantage over any looters, and would be above the water lines, most likely. If I thought there was a chance that the water would be turned back on, I sure wouldn't be moving back under the broken lines. What I would be doing is rigging up something to catch whatever water might come pouring out of them again. After all the trouble they've gone through to go to the river for polluted water, now they are pushing the water (not the sewage water, I'm talking about the water from the broken pipes) out the door and wasting it. Shouldn't they be trying to sop it up and wring it out into buckets, then running it through the filter and ozonator? They shouldn't have even been using the toilets to start with - should have dug an outhouse hole by chipping through the concrete with the jackhammer they traded away....

Prsonally, I think that Mike is a whiner and needs to stop screaming at everyone - especially the women. He might be bright and able to build things, but he is verbally abusive. Doesn't he know you catch more flies with honey than vinegar? He'd get a lot more cooperation from everyone if he behaved in a civil manner. Amy was more than willing to help him and learn from him, but like most control freaks, he'd rather do it himself and then complain that he can't get any help.

I'm surprised that the colonists in the trailer park didn't take back their propane and gas can instead of just smashing the solar panels (what a waste - argh).


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

That's funny about Mike and him bashing the girls...I have to say I'm egging him on, I know girls who are so frustratingly passive aggressive fluffy bunny useless idiots, that I find him verbalizing the truth refreshing  Of course it's all edited so what do we know. I'm not telling people off in real life, I'm not a Mike (I'm just like "talk to the hand" and walk on) but there are some people I'm just dying to pop!

Kinda like that movie Falling Down.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I agree that some girls are "fluffy bunnies" - I know a few guys who are, too, lol. It's just that because Mike is always screaming, people tend to tune him out and avoid him. Compare him with Vlad, for example. 

When Mike had that little "raise your hand if you've ever worked in a shop" speech and belittled others for using too much power, he was right about the situation, but his approach was such that his imput was resented rather than accepted. Not a good example of what a leader should be or do.

Now, when Vlad talked to them about how imperative it was that they all work together and be a team so that they could get out of Dodge before their supplies ran out, he was calm. He stated the facts in a non-confrontational way, just made sense and laid out what needed to be done. You can tell that he is used to being a leader. You can't be a leader unless others are willing to follow you, and Vlad has that gift, or training, or whatever it is. The team did come together and worked all night to get the trike ready. That is the kind of communication that gets results.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My thought is their desire to get out of Dodge is exactly what we in the country fear in a shtf situation. Hoards from the cities descending on us. I haven't read everyone else's comments but here are few dh and I had:

Also, they waste wood using that huge barrel as a stove. They don't need the heat so they should be using a smaller can stove not the big barrel. I'm surprised the gal that was overseas in the Peace Corps doesn't know this. Perhaps she does but no one listens because she isn't as well educated or in Mike's case not male. 

They should be using a compost type toilet out in the yard. Flush toilets are not good without adequate water for flushing and with limited water I certainly would not want to waste it in flushing. 

I agree on placement of the bedroom. Also the kitchen or at least food supplies should be out of sight in a locked area where raiders would not have had easy access. 

Also, we wonder why they are eating rats when squab i.e. pigeons are flying around in the rafters. Perfect chance to try out the bow and arrows.

Their use of technology has been amazing. However, I wonder if more time spent on growing or gathering food might have been a better long term project. Electricity is good but some of the other projects seem a bit a foolish waste of time and resouces as their food dwindles away.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Without the professor, the whole show would have gone in a different direction. I think his genius and the endless supply of everything they might need being on hand, has steered them away from trying to grow food and go old school in their survival. Dont get me wrong, the things he comes up with and is able to do simply amazes me. But, I would have to think that there wouldnt be a high probability of ending up with a mad scientist type individual in a survival group you end up in. 

They should be growing food, using compost toilets, eat the kid goat and keep milking the momma. Its good to see the long time vegan eating rat meat. Nothing wrong with eating rat.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ann, I thought the same thing when I saw the pigeons flying around. Surely they could figure out a way to trap them...or they could try the professor's flame thrower and roast them in mid-air, lol. And, I wondered why they kept all the food out in the open, too. Good points.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

well you notice they been eating all the canned goods....well they should have been eating all the fresh stuff they could hunt and gather first.because if you was really in need to make a move...all of their easy packed and moved goods are gone.they have no food to make a very long trip.so now they would have to grow,capture kill and preserve for the journey.save the easy heat and eat for when it counts.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

There is a couple things I've been wondering about. When they put the top metal on the barrel to cook on, did that look like galvanized metal to anyone else? If so isn't that a no no to use for cooking food directly on.

Another thing, what are they feeding the goat? I've seen some hay in the goat pen but where are they getting it. Also they never show them milking her or drinking the milk.

And Mike gets my BP up. I couldn't handle his ranting. I don't think he liked it when John's wife came in. I think if it had been up to him he would have turned her away along with the rest of them. :grit:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tonight folks!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Having seen the preview for tonight's show - It looks as if the big dude Andre returns, wanting his domicile back!! I know that I would be scheming to get my place back if I was thrown out, and making life miserable for the Colony members in the meantime... Random rocks thrown against the metal buildings and roof in the middle of the night every night, would certainly rattle the Colony members nerves. They have a lax, almost non existant plan to defend themselves against any outsiders.. I thought that Vlad (whom has supposedly been in combat) would have a concept of setting up a defensive perimeter, and know how to be vigilant against intruders!! 

Plus they just might be cutoff from their water supply, the L.A. river.. No one has caught any more fish in their improvised fish traps?? Besides the one and only carp that was caught a few weeks ago..

I'm ready for some more Dysfunction Junction TV tonight.. Let's see who snaps and looses their cool, during an emergency 'that has been staged'...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone else think they should have been putting all their energy towards collecting food and fixing their escape vehicle? My gosh they just go off on a whim with projects that are not going to help their longterm survival.

The SOS sign and the morse code transmitter -- yeah, those really helped -- to draw unneeded attention to themselves, and the balloon? come, they walked in, they've been out getting water, oranges and food, so they should know the area, what do they need something like that for? they'd have had better security by puting the camera at a high point to help watch for zombies.

That group needs a leader (my vote would be for Joey - the contactor, ex-con, with the kidney stone) - frankly in the real word, in a real survival situation, I doubt they'd be alive as the group of individuals they are right now.

And yes without the professor that show would be entirely different. Mike gets on my nerves, but the guy built an electric tricycle with a built in solar recharging system in 1 day from spare parts -- my gosh, if its TEOTWAWKI I want him and the professor on my team. A good leader could handle Mike so he still gets things done and yet doesn't make everyone else hate him.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I agree, Ruby - although that electric trike WAS neat. The whole SOS sign thing was a big mistake to my way of thinking. Let's just advertise that we are here to the world. 

Looking forward to watching tonight and picking the show apart.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - they are DUMB - leaving the main doors open and NO ONE watching!

The guys out in Alaska did better -


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Geez they really do they need a highly educated Marine in "The Colony"!!! I would be Corporal Punishment, and instantly whupping them into a cohesive unit with a sense of direction in no time.

I see that Andre just waltzed into the place, and took more food from them.....

Plus everybody is dirty, short on water, and just plain miserable. Welcome to the 'SUCK', as we used to say in the Marine Corps. I think that they should have dumped them into a third world country (or an active combat zone) with no resources but their wits.. Welcome to the real world kiddies!!! They even have experts right there supposedly watching out for their safety, and the events are staged/ planned.

I heard Miss Judo Chop say "Attention On Deck"... When Liz showed back up at the gate. I wonder who taught her that 'phrase'?? Is it a ruse to get the Colony's attention diverted??

Back to the show......


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

good grief.....i would have opened that door and took my kife my son gave me.to me discovery went to far to take vlads knife....i would ahve fliped at th guys runnign cameras and went on stike until my knife had been returned.....period.you dont take somehtign like that for a show.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Seems as if it's getting more "real" for some of them. But, the females are sure not making me proud of being a female. I haven't seen them do much of anything that takes some sense.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

good grief some of these people jsut have no idea what outsiders are capable of doing to them .seems they need to get out and live a bit and see how rough life really can be.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Seems as if it's getting more "real" for some of them. But, the females are sure not making me proud of being a female. I haven't seen them do much of anything that takes some sense.



angie i am shocked at the nurse...she called that hitting?? wow..it was a shove throguh the door...with open hand.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

radiofish...some of these people would buckle under a drill sgt.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

They are getting 'stir crazy'?????? Is that sort of like - going over the edge???

I would love to see the footage that has been cut out of the show, and we will never get to see!!!!!!

Ah, Trader Joe is back again......


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

demolishing derby anyone... why do I think things are about to get bad quickly


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

haha, BEES!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mike got his head bashed....or something.

Oh - Next week looks like it's going to be SOMETHING... I sure hope they have an epilog to the story after it's done and the people can 'debrief" for us.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ohhhh...mike busted his head open


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Mike got his head bashed....or something.
> 
> Oh - Next week looks like it's going to be SOMETHING... I sure hope they have an epilog to the story after it's done and the people can 'debrief" for us.


me too


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

is it me or is it hard to follow the yelling anymore? I also found myself cheering for the girl snitching bread (run baby run!)

I have to say the ripping and tossing of fenders and panels was really hawt. Can't wait to see the mad Max derby next week.

and regarding Vlad's knife--if it was that precious to him it should have either been in his pocket or in his hand, I saw it left on a cutting board(I guess that's when it was stolen?)


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks like nurse Bambi gets to treat her favorite patient, Mike!!! With his "look ma, no hands" showing off inside the building. Loud crash, then a pool of leaking bodily fluids on the floor.

Then Joey is making Trader Joe and his heavily armed band (with a .50 caliber Browning M-2 Machinegun) irked at his behavoir. They are very lucky (in the real world they would have been zapped), that Trader Joe's henchmen, did not open up with that M-2 machinegun and their indivudial weapons, when Joey tried to get physical!

Did they get a fair trade for what they gave, I wonder??? I didn't pay attention to the "list' of traded items..

Elkhound - Yeah I would love for the members of The Colony to be introduced to my former Marine Corps Boot Camp (Marine Corps Recruit Depot) Senior Drill Instructor - Gunnery Sergeant Henry. He was only 5'6" tall, but would have scared big old Andre the intruder into a quivering mass of Jello, with just his voice!! Let alone if he ever were to put his hands on him! The Marine Corps D.I.'s at M.C.R.D. San Diego, were allowed to physically encourage us when necessary - back in the day (late 1970's)..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was surprised at the hoop-la made over "joey?" pulling in that girl that was moving at her own pace when that door needed to be closed. She would have been yelling more if they had closed her out.

Other than cooking, and helping with water runs and now starting to help build some - what have the others done - other than the scientist, mike, and joey? I did see the bread this time, so I guess that's what she does. But what the heck are the others doing to earn their rations?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And don't you wonder how they are going to be when going back to their "real" everyday world.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Did you all notice nurse Bambi trading her bouncy blonde cuteness, for supplies?? Or so she claimed.
Then nurse Bambi is running a 4" hand held grinder while wearing shorts (with Mike watching from behind) and there are ground molten metal sparks hitting her bare legs!! Maybe she is that dumb, but hey that stuff can burn you/ at least in my experience it can!!!

Angie - maybe the non productive members are earning their keep (rations), by - well you know _wink, wink/ nudge, nudge / know what I mean, know what I mean_(as they say on Monty Python's Flying Circus)...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish are you implying that they are there for stress reduction?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

:rotfl: <gasping> No offense intended here, but golly....
I haven't been following this thread (or the show), but wanted to catch up on what's going on. So...I jumped to last page (page 10 as of this writing). The first post on the page starts with:


> Without the professor, the whole show would have gone in a different direction. I think his genius and the endless supply of everything they might need being on hand, has steered them away from trying to grow food and go old school in their survival. Dont get me wrong, the things he comes up with and is able to do simply amazes me. But, I would have to think that there wouldnt be a high probability of ending up with a mad scientist type individual in a survival group you end up in.


now...I IMMEDIATELY thought "Gilligan's Island Professor". The next few posts continued that perception!  .... flamethrowers, roasting pigeons in midair, where's the canned food coming from...etc.

Then it went another direction for a bit..and then I find that not only do they have a "Professor" but a Mary Ann!! MaryAnn, er, Bambi in shorts running a grinder..sparks on her bare legs....men watching

:rotfl: I'm going to have to watch the reruns of this one


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

radiofish said:


> Did you all notice nurse Bambi trading her bouncy blonde cuteness, for supplies?? Or so she claimed.
> Then nurse Bambi is running a 4" hand held grinder while wearing shorts (with Mike watching from behind) and there are ground molten metal sparks hitting her bare legs!! Maybe she is that dumb, but hey that stuff can burn you/ at least in my experience it can!!!
> 
> Angie - maybe the non productive members are earning their keep (rations), by - well you know _wink, wink/ nudge, nudge / know what I mean, know what I mean_(as they say on Monty Python's Flying Circus)...



bambi is a looser in my mind.you see how now she has stired the pot of trouble and then steped back with that little crappy smirk of hers while the person she aggitated goes on a rant.i think she likes it...likes it alot in fact.i would like to se someone wipe it off her face.


more on bambi....trader barbie...notice how fast she was willing to see what hse could do with her cutieness for some supplies...well isnt there a word or term for that?....lol...she has no odea in a real world situation the three traders would have took her to be there wife for real....if they so desired because they ha the power od supplies,truck for mobility,arms and ammo and more.

real life situation...all my great uncles served in WW2 and some of the stories they told of the desperation from people there for some food,smokes or a drink.people jsut dont know what they would do when faced with very serious situation.just imagine what life was like in all the blown out areas of europe after WW2.

there is only one answer to this ...you will do what ever you have to to survive or you will be dead.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been thinking about this for weeks. Everytime they say they have to get out of the city, so they are coming to the country. My/your house? Now how do I plan to handle all the people that may come begging. Will I become Mike or the others that give some food and water? I don't like Mike, but I see were he is coming from. Would I turn away family? No, but if all 20 showed up we could have a problem. I have planned for my family, but not extended family/city people. I hate to think, I could become Mike.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Nurse Bambi is not worthy to wash Mary Ann's coconuts (I mean her coconut bowl)


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> radiofish are you implying that they are there for stress reduction?


Angie - Or Drama Queens to increase the stress amongst the members, for TV show ratings.... I just haven't seen much productivity from some of the cast, and wonder what value that they would have in a real life situtation! Then Bambi bragging of trading her 'cuteness' for supplies?? Yeah, like that is gonna work in the real world!! Elkhound is right in assuming that Bambi might wind up in quite a predicament, from using that approach. Remember in the movie 'The Blues Brothers' at the fancy restaurant, when Joliett Jake (John Belushi) asks the rich guy, "How much do you want, for your women??"

I think that I would be a better medic/ corpsman than the ER nurse Bambi.. I have met a few Nurse Ratchet's with an abusive attitude such as she has, in recovering from my surgeries. At least I would not belittle a wounded person, whom is facing a possible medical emergency - such as she has done on the show. I think Nurse Bambi needs to experience a medical emergency from the other side of a stethascope(sp?), from a cold uncaring health care provider - like a U.S. Navy Physician does while treating a wounded Marine.

Yes I have even had the - "I know where I am going to be heading for, when something bad happens", told to me by some folks. Well sorry Charlie, but I am not gonna be a "truckstop with free food and water - come on down", as Mike had said on the show..

Now if the scroungers/ leeches that were to show up here only had an idea or a clue of what it takes to survive and to follow orders as a cohesive group, they just might get some water and granola. Instead of one verbal warning to leave the area immediatedly, if even that.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

How stupid can you be, starting up and running that truck inside the building and forcing them to open doors and go outside to get out of the smoke and fumes? They pushed it inside, couldn't they have pushed it back outside into the fenced yard before starting it up? Or started it, backed it out, and let it run outside, for that matter. Ridiculous! Andre wouldn't have been able to waltz in if they'd been a little more sensible about polluting the inside air.

With a lookout up above when Liz came begging for water, 3-4 of them could have opened the door, overpowered her for Vlad's knife and kicked her thieving butt back out into the street. I surely would not have given anything to someone who had stolen from me, not once, but likely twice, if she is still hanging with Andre.

I'm not sure why they were so concerned about holing up inside, rather than guarding the baking bread out in the fenced in yard. No one would have been likely to climb over the fence to steal the bread if they were guarding it. Of course, that would have eliminated the whole issue of whether or not Joey pushed Amy or hit her...not as good for ratings, I suppose. 

eta: as for anyone else begging water, I'd trade them 1 gallon of potable water for 5 gallons of river water, and those seeking water would use their own water vessels for both the river and potable water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've been told that they will run the complete series all day Tuesday. 

I'm planning to DVR all episodes so family members who missed it the first time around can see it this time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And I have to be at work! But Tuesday night is to be the last episode (I'm pretty sure that's what the end of last week said). I sure hope they debrief..

I want to know how these folks re-enter the 'normal' world once they get done with this show. I wonder if they've had tv, etc and newspapers to keep up with the real world while there (there's a lot of that factory we haven't seen).

I think they probably had to stay in character to make it as 'real' to them as it appears to be.

Angie


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

They are so sloppy on security its ridiculous. Doors open but no one watching them. Bread baking but no one standing guard. No booby traps to stop intruders. They should have cordoned off an area that could be "home" and protected it in various ways. The whole complex is obviously too large to protect but they should have a hardened safe area. And letting "traders" armed with machine guns inside their gates DUMB to begin with then getting into their faces in an arguement STUPID. If the situation were real they would all be DEAD.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm so glad they are running them all tomorrow - I managed to wipe out everything we had DVR'd somehow, so they are all set to be recorded again now. I'd like to get them transferred onto DVD, minus commercials. They are great for how-to and especially how-NOT-to discussions with my family and friends...just look how long this thread has become here.

I thought I heard something about a second season somewhere. Has anyone else heard anything about that? Are they going to use the original cast and take them into the country or start over with a new cast...I think it would be great if it turned out that the "colony" at the mobile home park was actually being filmed at the same time. I'd like to see how a group with an area like that adapted to TEOWAWKI.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Update:

-Read on the upcoming releases site that there is going to be the series on DVD with lots of extra footage, how the projects were done and all sorts of goodies. SO...gasifier, here I come.

-Also check the discovery message boards and yes, the Colonists are on there. A few of them are very responsive. LOADS of stuff was never shown that those thought of as "do nothings" here on the boards did. It was just deemed more exciting to show how to build a transmitter than a super efficient outdoor oven. Overall, it seems the list of actual projects is really long, but only those few that were super whizbang got shown, accidentally highlighting a very few people.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

why didn't they put the oven on the roof, instead of the yard? I agree, the editing was really frustrating, focusing on interpersonal junk--I think by far the majority of viewers would have wanted to see a more practical hands-on kind of show. Thank God in my real life "my" people aren't such drama queens!!! 

and ditch those experts that keep saying "when the SHTF, you might feel more stress and not be so nice..." I wanna punch that psycho lady! (oops, does that sound "drama queen'?)


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> why didn't they put the oven on the roof, instead of the yard? I agree, the editing was really frustrating, focusing on interpersonal junk--I think by far the majority of viewers would have wanted to see a more practical hands-on kind of show. Thank God in my real life "my" people aren't such drama queens!!!
> 
> and ditch those experts that keep saying "when the SHTF, you might feel more stress and not be so nice..." I wanna punch that psycho lady! (oops, does that sound "drama queen'?)


Wyld, I think that is part of it. In every SHTF book I've read everyone is so cordial and calm...and it irritates me. (You should read my review of Deep Winter on Amazon..lol.) Realistically, people will be primarily unpleasant under continued stress when the stress is focused on not knowing what is going to happen next. We avoid a LOT of that in the military by having a routine. It may sound stupid, but it works. Even if it is terrible and gives you even less sleep, it makes the other stress far less evident. 

That fact that they were so unpleasant with each other made for irritating TV, but I think it is far more realistic for the 90% of us who don't become super calm under life and death stress.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> I think by far the majority of viewers would have wanted to see a more practical hands-on kind of show.


I think the produces wanted to appeal to the masses - the typical reality show watchers. I believe that most of Hollywood thinks we are all militia people in Montana holed up in our bunkers hoarding freeze-dried food, MRE's and our vast arsonal of weapons and they are clueless about 'real' America as its just 'fly-over country' to them


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Christy - I just read your review and could have written the same things myself! I couldn't deal with the fact that he had almost everything he needed on his property but also that everything got done so quickly and never any hangups. Just not realistic! The lack of emotion from anyone was my other big problem with the book. It was better as a SHTF how-to book rather than a novel. Although there are alot of problems with "The Colony" at least there are some realistic reactions going on.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ChristyACB said:


> Wyld, I think that is part of it. In every SHTF book I've read everyone is so cordial and calm...and it irritates me. (You should read my review of Deep Winter on Amazon..lol.) Realistically, people will be primarily unpleasant under continued stress when the stress is focused on not knowing what is going to happen next. We avoid a LOT of that in the military by having a routine. It may sound stupid, but it works. Even if it is terrible and gives you even less sleep, it makes the other stress far less evident.
> 
> That fact that they were so unpleasant with each other made for irritating TV, but I think it is far more realistic for the 90% of us who don't become super calm under life and death stress.


I realize tempers will be short, the thing that gets me is that the "fluffy bunnies" get pushed out of shape by "barked orders" and waste breath arguing(snort, pretty "vigorously") how we should all be nicer, without any thought to "well maybe I was actually saying/doing something stupid which should be called out/spanked". It's the placating of the drama queen stuff that is so boring and interminable, and that's why I love Mike yelling at them(because most of the time he "is" right--they even say so on the board), and I'm sure you know that there are SHTF times when there is not enough to time to communicate instruction "nice" so someoen doesn't get offended. If you can't deal then go sit in the corner, suck your thumb and get out of the way.

ANd who gets through a terrible ordeal, someone who runs around flailing like a chicken with their head cut off, or someone who can "center" and focus and git r done. Seems to me that thought/emotion discipline would be a good thing to practice? Even if "conflict" is realistic, the conflict portrayed on the show is not because it's not truly life and death. I think the guys "get it" and can pretend at it better than the women(or they seem to) and I see a lot of frustration towards the women who can't envision the real sitatuation. The women are still hung up on "be nice to me"(you'd better or else!).


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

k, watched an ep today, with the sparring, Leilani is such a tool, she totally kicked that guy in the face, cheap shot. Then all her talk about "I haven't disrespected you". yaya, I root for Andre and Liz even more, rob the Fluffy Bunnies blind! (FB=Allison, Morgan, Lei, Amy)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> k, watched an ep today, with the sparring, Leilani is such a tool, she totally kicked that guy in the face, cheap shot. Then all her talk about "I haven't disrespected you". yaya, I root for Andre and Liz even more, rob the Fluffy Bunnies blind! (FB=Allison, Morgan, Lei, Amy)


Took me a couple of reading to comprehend the short hand in that quote. But, I get it.

And tonight - ARGGG..


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well tonight is the finale with even more drama.....

I sort of have been watching (in the background) the reruns this afternoon, while icing down my leg after getting acupuncture this morning.

I keep shaking my head at the lack of acting as a group with everyone just fluttering away on their own projects.. No sense of defensive measures or even a lookout, allowing folks to just wander in and out as they please. They would never make it in the the Marine Corps, I tell ya!!!!!

This is one of the many home-brew suprises that I would place near the points of entry, if I had that 'magic crate of Harbor Freight tools' and a warehouse full of stuff...










Wyld Thang, yes the "FB" crew is long overdue for a rude awakening.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

luv dat man-trap radio! he'd be losing both hands if it was baited with a pie 

PS< oops, "I love that man trap, radio"--see no shorthand for ANgie


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i missed our regular party last night !!:buds::bash::stars::help:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I did too, elkhound..... 

The show was not so much fun without all of you.

(but I did get a lot of work done on a spreadsheet, and some emails that needed doing).


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

somebody please explain why this site goes down so much.i am on other board useing same vbulletin and they never go down liek tgis or ahve routine outages ,maintenace whatever you call it thingy.....so whats up with that here???? we should have stayed at old site...there was less down time there IMHO.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I couldn't believe the amount of time they spent on their last day working on their defenses! If they had spent the time in the beginning, they wouldn't have lost so much of their food stores to thieves.

I think the "acting" kicked in when the fellow decided that he couldn't leave his city behind and decided to stay!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well supposedly the radio message giving the Latitude and Longitude of the 'others', was about 120 miles away to the South towards San Diego. An AM broadcast signal at 800 KHz during the daytime hours, does not have that long of a range - even with a 50 KiloWatt transmitter and directional antenna... 

So apparently cat food containing tuna doesn't taste too bad, according to the professor..

Then as others and myself posted, why wait until the last show/ last minute to bolster their defenses?? They had 10 weeks to do so. I had to laugh at the overhead net setup in the 'monkey cage'. Then Amy with her 'getting to blow up things, just like the guys.. I am suprised that she did not catch herself on fire up on the roof with the Molotov cocktails.. Anyone noticed the camera view from inside the car, when it was hit with the flamethrower??

Then at the end - the truck (with the wanna-be cammo paint job on the front of the cab) was driving in water down the man made concrete river bed. Don't they know never to drive on water covered roadways. I think that the folks in the South Eastern US rain deluged/ flooded areas, could tell them that is a very bad idea!!

I was disappointed in the show's ending..... That and including Wally World's survival tip of the week, just so they could get their advertising into the show!

Earlier today there was a message that the site was down, due to "Denial Of Service".. Maybe the spambots are in attack mode again!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound - the site was under attack, the denial of service was part of it.

And I did not tell Chuck until this morning as he arrived back from Afghanistan last late afternoon, and I made the decision not to bother him as his family is more important than this site. My opinion, and other mods may not have kept his contact information for when the site goes down.

Dean had to do a lot of blocking and clean up during the day today.

There are factors, either just bots or possibly people that like to take a site down for kicks. 

*****

Now the show...
I was not real liking the ending. I would have liked to see them arrive somewhere, and that one going off by himself - saying in his home city... I can understand that some, but seems strange.

The driving in the water - I figured it was less expensive than trying to find a 'get away' that didn't show the current LA area. Staying in the fantasy of this show.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ha, did anyone catch the mysterious bald black guy that pulled Mike out of the wreckage of the trike, lol? I'm thinking camera man or director, grip or somesuch. It was a quick shot and then they edited so you only saw the colony members after that.

Didn't see the goats or chickens on the battle wagon - anyone else catch that? I might have just missed them. When you're down to just rice, I think it's time to eat the goats and chickens...

It seems like they sure had a lot of good stuff in the warehouse that they could have used for defense all along, It also seems like they could have used some of those huge pallets for sides on the battle wagon - better to stay hidden.

I watched the old episodes off and on yesterday as I worked on my storage room - I laughed at Joey complaining that he couldn't work on the shower stall without power tools. Are you telling me that there were absolutely no hand saws and hammers anywhere in that warehouse??? All he needed to do was cut through a few 2x4's and plywood, from the looks of it. could have used a hacksaw for the PVC parts, too.

Yup, I didn't enjoy the show nearly as much when I couldn't get on here to talk about it - but I sure agree that it was better to let Chuck have some family time than to have him thrown right into site problems. I will never understand why someone would want to attack HT - as sites go, we're pretty tame.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yea...i was disapointed in the last episode too...well actaully more disapointed in some of the folks on the show.they wouldnt make it in a real SHTF deal..you can bet those 2 ukranian guys have seen some harsh things in their live


this jsut shows more reason for the term sheeple and walking brain dead around the u.s.a they dont have enough common sense to come in out of the rain.sorry for being harsh...my head hurts from watching smart people being stupid...roflmao

jsut more proof the masses dont have a clue.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

My opinion of the show is that it was done as well (for a first season) as it would be possible to do. Having some experience with the censors and the union (may they rot in a very hot deep place), here is what I think:

-Because there is the impression of violence and people who have SAG cards doing so along with people who don't have SAG cards, some union, some not...yada yada..I'm pretty sure the censors and TDC oversight was ALL over this set and trying to keep things from getting too immersive.

-Anyone here been to SERE? If so, then you know that they aren't necessarily acting. When you get isolated and the people around you act like you're just another animal in the fight, you start acting that way without cue cards.

-From a couple of the folks on the show who've been posting on the board, there were several cameras, both static and mobile, going on different groups at all times. There were hundreds of individual projects but only the top dozen made it to the show. Much of the work that wasn't "sexy" seemed to fall to a couple of the guys and 2 of the women. The DVD is likely to show more of them.

-I'm not at all surprised that there was so much conflict and an appearance of discord. From the two who were posting, that wasn't what it was like at all. Most of the time there was too much accord so it wasn't interesting and didn't get shown. What they both agreed with was that Mike and Joey would get so wrapped up in being "boss" that they started treating people like servants or slaves and that is when you saw them freaking out on the show.

I think they did a fantastic job considering the rules for animals on shows, the amount of danger and oversight required for that kind of show and the environment. I bet they learned a lot and can't wait to see what they come up with next time. I'm betting they come up with a group of more regular folks and focus on other aspects other than MacGyver stuff.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's what I tried to post earlier during the blitzkreig

ANybody notice a huge shift in attitude of the Fluffy Bunnies towards Mike in the last ep? Mike was nicer too, but in his defense (ha) in rewatching stuff yesterday there were many times all along when he woudl throw out a compliment to one of them, or say good job on something, so...well, just weird. 

I liked the boobytrap/armoring up of the crib and wondered WHY didn't they do it before? Who suggested oil in front of the door? that's a great trick! (well, until someone gets a rope and ties it to the doorknob...and then you have to clean up the oil if you want to actually use the door...so maybe not so cool, whatever)

So why didn't they give away the pet food to beggars and keep the sauerkraut(full of vitamins n good stuff) and sausages???!!!! That or I'd be sneaking the pet food into stew(the colonists would never know and snarf it down).

Rewatching the part with Joey and AMy and inappropriate touching...that was absolutely horrible, and reveals (still further) what ______ Amy and Allison are. Joey gave Amy a really nice apology, and AMy said nothing about her false accusation ("don't you hit me!"), and SHE was the one who actually HIT him(well it was a slap) and the bunch are going off "it's unacceptable for one of us to hit another". No wonder Joey ditched the group in the end. I totally give him props for his journey he's made in being in jail and then living back in the outside world, then living in a situation like this and frankly having a lot of control(prison really scares me).

I wonder if Allison realized the career suicide she committed on national tv when she jigged around and wouldn't hellp Mike when he cut his finger. SHe was sure attentive when he whacked his head!

Oh well, enough ragging on the Fluffy Bunnies, waste of time, in the end. Just don't be a Fluffy Bunny.  (finger wag)

One thing--did they NEED to work up that wood gassifier for the truck? I mean, if you have solar panels (you dont' need to run the generator) and you knew you were making a trip, wouldn't you save up gas? I know they recently traded for gas, it was at least 5 gallons and may have been 10--that would have gotten them within walking distance of the final destination, as well as gotten them there faster, and also serious power for ramming thorugh maraders--I have to imagine a gassifer on a heavily armored and loaded truck gets horrible gas milage and no real speed(perfect for being ambushed!). 

Re driving down the canal/aquaduct--remember this is LA, a battle wagon would scare the Real Housewives of Orange County. And probably the DEEPER problem was that it wouldn't pass DEQ so that had to drive under the radar.

Me SERE, no...but I doubt Fluffy Bunnies are admitted to SERE, I saw GI JANE... 

One of the cast posting on the show board is Leilani, so make of that what you will. She's still a tool.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

just remembered I wanted to say that the whole thing about Joey's kidney stone was interesting. I guess some people are more prone to them, and someone said how they all weren't drinking enough, were dehydrated and that can irritate the stone, make new ones, or whatever. Just saying good to know. I remember my dad had one and it was awful--that will sure put you down quick!


----------

